# NSW AHB Xmas Case 2005



## Tim (16/6/05)

I'll contribute to the NSW case.


----------



## Hopsta (16/6/05)

What exactly is this xmas case thing? I'd like to be involved by the sounds of it but require more information on how it works? :huh:


----------



## Duff (16/6/05)

I'll be in for the NSW case.


----------



## Doc (16/6/05)

I'm in. 
I'll brew something up especically for the NSW Xmas case.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pint of lager (16/6/05)

I'm in!

Better start saving up some stubbies.


----------



## Gough (16/6/05)

I'll give it a go. Can someone please explain nice and s-l-o-w-l-y for us up the back :lol: exactly how it all works? Sounds like a lot of fun though. Count me in...

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (16/6/05)

OK, just seen the 'common topic thread' with all the info  I'm up to speed now. Sounds like an excellent idea!

Shawn.


----------



## Stuster (16/6/05)

Yeh, I'm in too. Would be great to try such a homebrew variety pack.

Stuart


----------



## Hopsta (16/6/05)

Just read the common thread sound like a good idea, i'd say NSW will get alot of people contributing, where do we draw the line at how many cases each one of us are contributing? And where do we ship the cases to?


----------



## homebrewworld.com (16/6/05)

Im in...........
I'll be putting on the thinking cap as what to brew hmmmm.
So its stubbies, not long necks yeah?
Bring on santa !


----------



## Gough (16/6/05)

homebrewworld.com said:


> So its stubbies, not long necks yeah?
> Bring on santa !
> [post="63731"][/post]​



Personally I'm happier with longnecks, but am happy to go with the group decision.  

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (16/6/05)

homebrewworld.com....the common thread seems to mention the use of longnecks.
i'll be in, sounds like a great idea...
who is NSW co-ordinator..?

edit: I'd prefer longnecks too.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (16/6/05)

Long-necks are good for me too !!!


----------



## wee stu (17/6/05)

pint of lager said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Better start saving up some stubbies.
> [post="63708"][/post]​



NSW's gain is our (SA's) loss  

We will miss your contribution PoL, good to see you go to a good home though :lol: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Kai (17/6/05)

She can contribute to both!


----------



## Stuster (17/6/05)

My vote is for stubbies, simply because then we can save one and see what it tastes like a few weeks/months later. On the other hand, practically, would the longnecks be easier to post etc?

Confused myself anyway. What do you think?

Stuart


----------



## Gough (17/6/05)

My main reason for wanting the longnecks is because they are easier to post. The Aussie Post foam wine bottle packs take a longneck perfectly and I haven't had any break sending them around the countryside so far. I also bottle mainly in longnecks. Having said that, if stubbies are the popular choice then I'm happy to go with them just let me know.

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (17/6/05)

I have a preference for longnecks too, as that is what I have the most number of bottles.

As for numbers 6 members would work for 2 longnecks per member per case. 12 members would work best with 1 longneck per member per case as I'd image two cases each would get a bit hard logistically.

For a central point, I'd imagine it would work best to base it nearest the majority of the members. ie. If most are in Newcastle then someone in Newcastle etc.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (17/6/05)

Doc, thanx for saving me with the "poll" debacle.  

How many people have we got in NSW now... would be good to get a full range of 12 seperate brewers.


----------



## Stuster (17/6/05)

By my reckoning we have 9 so far. 

Sydney
Tim
Hopsta
Duff
Doc
Stuster
KoNG


Newcastle
Gough


Unknown
Homebrewworld
Pint of Lager


----------



## Tim (17/6/05)

I think homebrewworld lives in Sydney.

9 starters so far, now to decide what to brew!

Also, are we going to have a recipe book along with the case??
I dont think it would be too much trouble for everyone to include a few photocopies of their recipe in with their beers. Otherwise we could just publish our recipes in this thread?
I am just suggesting this as i know i would find it useful to have a copy (in case i wanted to make something similar!).


----------



## Gough (17/6/05)

Recipes are fine by me.

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (17/6/05)

homebrewworld is in the Shire I believe.
Pint of Lager is in Bathurst, so that won't be a central point :lol:

I think including recipes is a great idea. 
A label contest could be an idea too. Get to show your creativity 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (17/6/05)

Stuster said:


> By my reckoning we have 9 so far.
> 
> Sydney
> Tim
> ...



Well, seeing as there is more than 6 already, I'm adding my name here to hopefully make a 12-pack of brewers.

Just add my name beneath Gough, if U please.

Am I allowed to think of this as "fun"? I'll try and stick to one of my faithful brews, rather than a new recipe, if that's OK. That way no one gets a nasty surprise.

Anyone keen for a Berliner Weisse, or 2?

Seth


----------



## nifty (17/6/05)

Yep, I'll be in. I've only done 5 a/g brews and have never tried any other a/g, so it will be good to see how my brews compare. I'm in Sydney - near Penrith.

cheers
nifty


----------



## Gough (17/6/05)

Weizguy said:


> Am I allowed to think of this as "fun"? I'll try and stick to one of my faithful brews, rather than a new recipe, if that's OK. That way no one gets a nasty surprise.
> 
> Anyone keen for a Berliner Weisse, or 2?
> 
> ...



Good to see you joined in there Weiz. I thought you might. What about one of those magic 3 day old Porters of yours :beerbang: 

Thought I might go for a Kolsch or an Amarillo APA. See how we go...

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (17/6/05)

ok.. so we have

SYDNEY (8)
Tim
Hopsta
Duff
Doc
Stuster
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld

NEWCASTLE (2)
Gough
Weizguy

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager


----------



## kungy (17/6/05)

What is the exact closing date for the beers to be ready. I would presume October-November. If thats the case count me in. 

I hope your not putting the cream ale in Doc. Cause this is the only AG brew that i can guarantee i will be making. No pressure......

Will


----------



## KoNG (17/6/05)

just a small point,
guys i'm not AG yet, just dont have the space or my own place...
is that OK.... or does it have to be AG.?? i will be able to provide a partial though albiet in my early stages.


----------



## kungy (17/6/05)

I don't think it matters. 

I only just mentioned it as i'm taking the step to only do AG brews in the future. yay.

Will


----------



## Gough (17/6/05)

As far as I'm concerned it should definitely be allcomers, regardless of method. Everyone just put in a beer they are happy with, however it may be brewed, and a recipe to go with it. That is how I understood it anyway...

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (17/6/05)

Gough said:


> As far as I'm concerned it should definitely be allcomers, regardless of method. Everyone just put in a beer they are happy with, however it may be brewed, and a recipe to go with it. That is how I understood it anyway...
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="63872"][/post]​



Yep, it is open to all comers, regardless of brewing method. Just enter something you are proud of making. 



kungy said:


> What is the exact closing date for the beers to be ready. I would presume October-November. If thats the case count me in.
> 
> I hope your not putting the cream ale in Doc. Cause this is the only AG brew that i can guarantee i will be making. No pressure......
> 
> ...



I imagine we would have the closing date near the end of November in order to give enough time to get the packs assembled and out before the Xmas silly season.

And it won't be a Cream Ale that I'll be entering. It will probably be a super hoppy IPA or a Dubbel or a Saison.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (17/6/05)

Gough said:


> As far as I'm concerned it should definitely be allcomers, regardless of method. Everyone just put in a beer they are happy with, however it may be brewed, and a recipe to go with it. That is how I understood it anyway...
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="63872"][/post]​



Nice.... farmland kit and kilo at 28degC.  
in exchange for a case of AG pearlers, going to be a great chrissy.. :chug: 

joking of course, i'm already looking into upgrading just so i can produce my best possible.. gunna be fun.!


----------



## Hopsta (17/6/05)

I'm only a partial mash brewer myself, but i'll make it a big partial! i keep good records of all the brews i make so i'll try and replicate ne of the best ones i've done. This is a great idea, none of my mates brew (although they enjoy drinking my kegs dry) so it'll be good to compare with other brewers for once!


----------



## berto (17/6/05)

Ill get into the case if theres still space. Or are we now on teh way to another 12 brewers for a second case?
Im out near windsor, but gf lives up at lemon tree passage. So do plenty of trips through newcastle if i need to drop off up there.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (17/6/05)

Sounding good, bring it on!

Sorry i had'nt responded earlier but i have been brewing all day long !
Yep, I am in Sydney ( The Shire of course ') in Kurnell. and recipes with the beers is a great idea, i'll print off Promash.
Long-necks or Stubbies , im happy either way. But my preferance is for Long-necks , im the same as Doc, i have em in stock !
Im happy to be a drop off point etc (Kurnell a bit out of the way) but lets see what we can come up with !
Cheers


----------



## pint of lager (17/6/05)

After being part of the South Australian Xmas case last year, I can whole heartedly say it is a lot of fun.

Open to all comers, just brew the best beer you can that you are proud of.

My suggestion is stubbies. This means you can have two cracks at the beers. You can then allow the second stubby to quietly settle after it's traumatic journey, and still have a crack at some as soon as you get the case. If you don't have stubbies, it is time to go down to the local bottlo, and buy a few fancy six packs for sampling purposes.

Whoever volunteers as the central point, you will need somewhere to store and sort at least 12 cases of beer. And then nominate a day for people to come drop and swap


----------



## Borret (17/6/05)

I am keen for this but am not keen on parting with 24 or 48 of my prize crown seal longy's not knowing what I will get in return (ie. thin crappy twist tops). As on the SA thread I would be interested in the PET's for the deal even though I don't normally use them and would also consider stubbies (freely available from mega awilling mates). I have a bucket load of green 330's that I have been given but i only use for ginger beer so I would be willing to part with those no probs. Anyone elses thoughts on this? Again I agree with Kai on the SA thread with regard to using JS bottles, I'm not going out and buying a case just for the cause.

But I am still keen.

Borret


----------



## macr (18/6/05)

PET bottles a lighter and stronger and if you have to buy some then you can keep them just for the Xmas swap and know that you are going to get the same bottle back. I also have some nice long necks, that I get new from LHBS 645ml crown top bottles and at $1.20 each IIRC and I would be reluctant to give away to get a crap twist top bottle.
But on that point, I will not be involved this year as I have only done a couple of brews and would be embarassed to enter anything that I called quality until I have more experienced.


----------



## Linz (18/6/05)

Count me in too

I do bottle in 750ml twist tops with no dramas, but I do have a Barley wine thats in JS stubbies.

macr, get Gough and Weiz round for a taste and jump in with the best you've got


----------



## Weizguy (19/6/05)

KoNG said:


> just a small point,
> guys i'm not AG yet, just dont have the space or my own place...
> is that OK.... or does it have to be AG.?? i will be able to provide a partial though albiet in my early stages.
> [post="63866"][/post]​



No pressure. I'd be quite happy to sample any good brew, be it ag, pm, extract or kit.

Do wot U can, and try and make it interesting.

Anyone wanna make some Dortmunder 4 the case? Gee I'd like some...

I don't think it matters if 2 people make the same style. It's never gonna be the same beer anyway, due to differences in water, malts, hops, technique, kismet, paranoia, Nostradamus' prophecies... Where am I going? That's right, I was saying that it doesn't matter if we get more than 1 of the same style and may be a good thing for comparison to be made.

Macr, time to get more brewing experience? Start now! U still have months b4 the case is due.

As long as it's drinkable, eh?  

Seth


----------



## Doc (21/6/05)

Looks like we have a Brewers Dozen.
I don't think we are going to get many more from Sydney.
The Poll looks like 750ml bottles are the winner too.

SYDNEY (11)
Tim
Hopsta
Duff
Doc
Stuster
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld
Kungy
Berto
Linz

NEWCASTLE (3)
Gough
Weizguy
Borret

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Beers,
Doc


----------



## redbeard (22/6/05)

I'll put my oar in if its not too late. been slack lately & should spoke up earlier. now to find some longnecks ...


----------



## Linz (20/7/05)

Are we to mention "What" we are putting in?? to avoid double ups on beers or are we happy to compare ones pale ale against another??

Also when is the day???cut off..want to have them conditioned just right

might have a few extras coming into this too( reason for bringing it to the top)


----------



## Borret (20/7/05)

Did we decide on what material the 750's would be made from? I'm happy with glass if that's what I'll get back, but otherwise.......

Borret.


----------



## Gough (20/7/05)

Borret said:


> Did we decide on what material the 750's would be made from? I'm happy with glass if that's what I'll get back, but otherwise.......
> 
> Borret.
> [post="67817"][/post]​



I'll be using glass longnecks, but I'm afraid they'll just be your garden variety twisties.

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (20/7/05)

Perhaps I'll keep checking the roadside for fresh twisties on the way home each day again. Has been done in the past..... :lol:


----------



## Duff (20/7/05)

Mine will be in standard twist top glass longnecks.

My 2c would be to try and all brew something different for best selection. Should we put forward a list of beers we have and feel comfortable brewing so we can finalise details. Some may wish to brew a lager or pils etc., which they might want to do in the next month or two.


----------



## Weizguy (20/7/05)

Is it better to know what is being brewed?

Was it done this way last year?

I'm flexible, and happy to make weizen, dunkelweizen, choc porter, smoked stout, Berliner weisse or Coopers Bitter (supermarket can) :lol: .

Prob only one of these, tho'.

Like Gough suggests, cheap twist-top 750ml bottles are easy to get, if the group is OK with that.

Seth


----------



## redbeard (20/7/05)

im quite happy with twisty longnecks. im not fussed if there is a few the same. perhaps we can organise a brew session or at least a bbq on a sat & swap bottles then. would the newcastle / bathurst people be interested in a weekend trip, in say november ?


----------



## beer slayer (20/7/05)

Hi all 
Id like to be included in the xmas group if it is not to late. Any size bottle is ok with me. Im in Sydney at Bexley if that is any help for a drop off point. Has a final descision been made when the cut off is or what bottle size??
Cheers Beer Slayer :beer:


----------



## Linz (20/7/05)

Im also of the 750 ml twisty.

About to get brewin'(not right now!!)


----------



## Doc (21/7/05)

Yep 750ml twisty tops for me. I'm sure I should be able to dig up enough.

As for what I'll brew, I'm thinking a Saison, HourglassIPA, Oktoberfest or Dubbel.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (21/7/05)

OK, I'm thinking of brewing a Weizenbock, Stout, English Brown or Kolsch.

I'll put my hand up as well as a distribution point if needed, we have a double garage converted into a rumpus room style. No cars inside so plenty of floor space to store the stash, mix and distribute by pick up. Easy access on Windsor Rd, Baulkham Hills. Redbeard's idea of a meet and greet to swap also sounds good.


----------



## Linz (24/7/05)

I am going to do an IPA ..of sorts

should be interesting

How many bottles are we up for???just so I can set the batch size....


----------



## Borret (24/7/05)

30 I would have thought if you go by Docs list. 15 punters and 2 each makes for a perfect 23L brew for those involved who don't have the flexibility of non kit based quantities. ..... Did that make sense?... You get the picture

Borret :blink:


----------



## Linz (25/7/05)

Dang.....going to have to upsize my batch..need some testers



Otherwise its chocolate stout for christmas


----------



## Borret (25/7/05)

Actually can you confirm the case members Doc. It appears we have a few late coming requests which would make the case start to bulge and the kit beers taste watery. Your call.

Borret


----------



## Borret (25/7/05)

Borret said:


> Actually can you confirm the case members Doc. It appears we have a few late coming requests which would make the case start to bulge and the kit beers taste watery. Your call.
> 
> Borret
> [post="68408"][/post]​



Sorry just read over the thread. Appears 1 longneck per customer is the go. Makes life a bit more manageable. But we still need a final rollcall. Can someone confirm?

Borret


----------



## Doc (25/7/05)

We are currently sitting at 17.
The Poll looks like 750ml bottles are the winner too.
So do we have another seven takers to make it two cases, or do we close it here ?
Quick speak up.

SYDNEY (12)
Tim
Hopsta
Duff
Doc
Stuster
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld
Kungy
Berto
Linz
Redbeard

NEWCASTLE (3)
Gough
Weizguy
Borret

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Unknown (1)
Beer Slayer

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Stickler (25/7/05)

I'll be in. I'll be using 375ml crown seals.

Cheers, Nick


----------



## Borret (25/7/05)

Stickler said:


> I'll be in. I'll be using 375ml crown seals.
> 
> Cheers, Nick
> [post="68475"][/post]​



There's always a non-conformist :lol:


----------



## Stickler (25/7/05)

Aww come on people, we all know size doesn't matter. :unsure:


----------



## Borret (25/7/05)

No it's the 17 other boxes that it has to fit in...(excuse the pun) :wacko:


----------



## Stickler (25/7/05)

Fair enough, I got enthusiastic and jumped in without checking out all the details :beerbang: . I should be able to track down some longnecks from somewhere.


----------



## Linz (26/7/05)

Doc,

Actually Beer slayer is at Bexley, near Hurstville


----------



## PostModern (26/7/05)

If there's space left in the case, I'll go in too (especially keen if the drop-off/pickup point is in Southern Sydney). I have a killer Foreign Extra Stout recipe... so long as we don't have too many other stouts in the list.


----------



## quincy (26/7/05)

Doc,

Count me in if it's not too late.

Cheers


----------



## berto (26/7/05)

Does that push the numbers to 19 now? be nice ot get a full 24. I think id still consider doing 2 bottles each. I know its probably a pain in the ass, but the more beers you get the better i think. Even if people did 2 different brews.

Edit:
Could also be used as an experiment by people if they wanted to experiment with differnet yeasts. Maybe make 1 batch with one yeast and another with the other yeast. A good way of getting lots of peoples opinions on the differnet yeasts, dry hopping etc etc.

As an aside, is there any IT techo here. Maybe a site could be set up where everyody could log in and leave a quick comment on each beer. Gives everybody a lot of feedback from a lot of people. Maybe this is getting a bit complex. But its a good clean way of keeping track of all the beers.


----------



## Borret (26/7/05)

berto said:


> Does that push the numbers to 19 now? be nice ot get a full 24. I think id still consider doing 2 bottles each. I know its probably a pain in the ass, but the more beers you get the better i think. Even if people did 2 different brews.
> 
> Edit:
> Could also be used as an experiment by people if they wanted to experiment with differnet yeasts. Maybe make 1 batch with one yeast and another with the other yeast. A good way of getting lots of peoples opinions on the differnet yeasts, dry hopping etc etc.
> ...


Are you offering to sort out the 1152 bottles into cases?


----------



## Gough (26/7/05)

Yeah, to some extent the more the merrier, but if we are getting up near 24 I think 1 longneck each is getting more realistic than 2. I will of course bow to the group will, but would prefer to do 1 full brew for the case rather than 2  

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (26/7/05)

Gough said:


> Yeah, to some extent the more the merrier, but if we are getting up near 24 I think 1 longneck each is getting more realistic than 2. I will of course bow to the group will, but would prefer to do 1 full brew for the case rather than 2
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="68668"][/post]​



Ditto that.

Us Novocastrians couldn't fit any more than 24 bottles in our shoeboxes anyways. :lol: 

:blink:


----------



## Doc (26/7/05)

I think that one longneck each will be the go now that we are fast approaching the two case mark.
A new thread can be created to discuss and compare tasting notes, and potentially another thread that contains the recipes for those who aren't part of the swap.
The recipe should be included with your case, or a link provided to where the recipe can be viewed online.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (26/7/05)

Doc, should that be 24 copies of your recipe. Perhaps a recipe thread will be better. Less physical stuff to handle. Whoever gets to sort this out will have enough on their plate.

Borret


----------



## Gough (26/7/05)

OK then, it seems 1 bottle is the go. I'm happy to send, include, post, copy, carrier pigeon :lol: my recipe, whatever everyone agrees on.

Now, what will we all brew? I'm pretty flexible really. I'm happy enough brewing a Best Bitter, an Aussie Pale Ale, a Kolsch, an Amarillo APA, an Amber Ale, a Pilsner, maybe a Helles - if it is to be a lager style though I'll need to know earlier to plan my fridge space I guess. Let's all have a think and maybe try not to double up too much. It doesn't matter if we do though I guess. It is all good  

Looking forward to it,

Shawn.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (26/7/05)

Let's all have a think and maybe try not to double up too much. It doesn't matter if we do though I guess. It is all good 

Say no more !
No two beers, will be the same !

I recon, brew your ripp snorter and send it into the Xmas Case. 
Thats what makes Xmas,Xmas !!!
i.e Not knowing what ya gettin,

:beerbang:


----------



## Hopsta (26/7/05)

Ok so seems as this will be the first year i've joined the xmas case i just want to confim what i have to get together.

-24 x 750ml tallies of the best brew i can make.
-24 x recipe sheets
-And drop it off at a yet to be determined sorting house.

Is this correct?

And in return i will get....

-24 x 750ml tallies each bottle brewed by a different member of the xmas case
-24 x recipe sheets for each brew.
-And I will have to collect this from the sorting house?

Correct? Have we got dates confirmed yet?


----------



## Jase (27/7/05)

Too late to get on board????

I'm only doing ESB fresh wort and ESB 3kg packs ATM, but am hoping to step up to AG really soon. This might be the thing that finally gets me to do it.

Let me know, if it's ok?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## KoNG (27/7/05)

Jase.. i would think it's fine... until there is 24 people involved, for 1 bottle each. I think that was the cut off.?? (doc?)

Hopsta.. thats how i believe the system to work. seems most logical.


----------



## shmick (27/7/05)

If you're still trying to make up the numbers you can count me in.
I'm 1/2 way between Sydney & Newcastle but would prefer a Newcastle pick-up. :beer:


----------



## Borret (27/7/05)

shmick said:


> If you're still trying to make up the numbers you can count me in.
> I'm 1/2 way between Sydney & Newcastle but would prefer a Newcastle pick-up. :beer:
> [post="68779"][/post]​



Schmick,

Maybe we can correlate, I work on the central coast.

Borret


----------



## Hopsta (27/7/05)

[/quote]

Schmick,

Maybe we can correlate, I work on the central coast.

Borret
[post="68781"][/post]​[/quote]

Im at Hornsby. If that is in anyway important :blink: which perhaps it isnt.


----------



## beer slayer (27/7/05)

Doc Im in Bexley in Sydney. Just noticed that that you had me under uknown. Just another quick question. What date are we aiming for to have the beer ready?
cheers
Beer Slayer


----------



## shmick (27/7/05)

Borret said:


> shmick said:
> 
> 
> > If you're still trying to make up the numbers you can count me in.
> ...



I'm the other way inclined  - I work in Newcastle.
Probably pass each other on the freeway every day. Maybe if you drive the entire way home beeping your horn and flashing your lights I might spot you


----------



## Doc (2/8/05)

We are sitting on 22 participants.
Here is the tally.

SYDNEY (16)
Tim
Hopsta
Duff
Doc
Stuster
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld
Kungy
Berto
Linz
Redbeard
Beer Slayer
Stickler
PostModern
Quincy

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (4)
Gough
Weizguy
Borret
Shmick

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Unknown (1)
Jase

Has anyone already brewed their entry, or decided definitely so we can also start recording the brews we are expecting ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kungy (2/8/05)

I will be most likely doing that cream ale (the recipe you gave me doc), which i have done one batch so far. With so many partcipants it seems i will need to do another batch in a little while to cover all. So i assume we're doing beer for all, not dividing the participants into team A and B? Whatever is fine?

Will


----------



## Doc (2/8/05)

Kungy,

We will be looking at a long neck (750ml) each.
So if we have 24 participants you'll be having to do a 18+ litre brew to cover it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (3/8/05)

Well I'll be first in and nom myself for an IPA style brew, brewing in a week or so

Jase is local to me Doc


----------



## Trent (3/8/05)

Count me in
I have only just found this thread, and therefore havent read the whole thing (in a bit of a hurry), but I will definitely like to be a part of this whole thing. The only other brewers beers I have tried were Goughs, and they were really good, so I would like to expand my scope of what everyone else is doing. I would be happy to put in a porter, or a brown ale, or whatever is required really. I'll be back in Sept, and will put one down then.
All the best
Trent


----------



## shmick (3/8/05)

I'll be putting in an Australian(ish) Strong Ale.
AG, bottle conditioned, 30 EBC, 40 IBUs.
Enough info?


----------



## pint of lager (3/8/05)

I will be brewing both a Vienna lager and Oktoberfest. Whichever works out the best will go in the case.


----------



## Stickler (3/8/05)

I haven't really decided yet but it will be a kit and bits kind of thing. I was thinking along the lines of a nice dark portery/fuggly brew.


----------



## Tim (3/8/05)

I am tossing up between a mild, bitter or aussie pale ale.
I will have to decide quickly!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/8/05)

I'd like to jump on board if OK?

It'll be either my 1st or 2nd AG.

Style to be confirmed soon.


----------



## Doc (26/8/05)

Participation is now closed for the NSW AHB Xmas Case. We are sitting on *24* brewers which will give us a great opportunity to try some different beers.

Here is the tally.

SYDNEY (17)
Tim
Hopsta
Duff
Doc
Stuster
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld
Kungy
Berto
Linz
Redbeard
Beer Slayer
Stickler
PostModern
Quincy
am

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (5)
Gough
Weizguy
Borret
Shmick
Trent

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Unknown (1)
Jase

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (28/8/05)

Update:

I brewed a Fly-Blown Belgian today, and pitched with some Saf S-33 (Belgian wheat/ Trappist dry yeast).

If it comes out OK, is anyone keen for this in the Xmas case?
Otherwise I am good to go on a Weizen or Wit.

Feedback?

:beerbang:


----------



## redbeard (28/8/05)

when u say fly-blown, i take it u didnt have a cover on the mashtun ??

im sure anything u front up for the xmas case will be ok weizguy.

myself, having only a few ag's under my belt, is torn between the possibility of an ag drain cleaner or a more prospective mini mash or even the ever reliable coopers kit (yes, i still have a couple in the cupboard) ...

do we have a date for the drop off ? (just so i can leave brewing till the last minute


----------



## Weizguy (29/8/05)

redbeard,

whatever U want to brew will be fine. You can always make a heap of batches of lots of styles, and then choose your fave, and keep the leftovers for your own Christmas party.
Beware of out-of-date kits. The flavour suffers greatly.

The Fly-blown Belgian is courtesy of TDA and is a Leffe Blonde clone, for your information.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (29/8/05)

How about one of your sour wheat/weizen beers Weizguy ?

I'll be brewing my xmas case beer this weekend. Still haven't decided on what yet, but will do in the next day or so as I'll need to get the yeast starter going. It will be either a Saison, Dubbel or Oktoberfest I think.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (29/8/05)

Doc,

I'm keen to make a sour weisse, but was concerned that others may feel cheated, as it's a low alc beer (due to grain bill and lactic fermentation competing with alcoholic fermentation).

Who's up for a longneck of light? (albeit light in alcohol, but not in flavour)
It's definitely a beer that will challenge the tastebuds. :blink: 

Seth out


----------



## KoNG (29/8/05)

Sounds good weiz.....
go for it, i'd be more than happy to drink a sour light.


----------



## Borret (29/8/05)

I'm keen Wiez. Blow us away with it.


----------



## redbeard (29/8/05)

Weizguy said:


> Who's up for a longneck of light? (albeit light in alcohol, but not in flavour)
> It's definitely a beer that will challenge the tastebuds. :blink:
> [post="74241"][/post]​



sounds good to me. a few tasty lights might earn some badly needed brownie points around xmas


----------



## kungy (29/8/05)

Looks like i'll need to brew again. The Cream Ale recipe i made turned out a treat with the exception of the yeast. Nottinghams yeast never again. 

The yeast has contributed to a slightly tart taste. Tastes exactly the same with a ESB APA Wort kit made with nottinghams. Not an infection as its not getting worse. So it'll be a a Amarillo APA with 1056, an ESB with WLP005 or the same cream ale with 1056. Annoying that something apparently so neutral, can contribute so much.

Damn another batch of beer to fill my cuboards again.

Will


----------



## Linz (29/8/05)

Gees,

I must be ahead of the crowd...Mines been down for over a week now. going to rack to clear next weekend


----------



## Doc (29/8/05)

Go for it Weizeguy. Bring on the Sour Light.
Variety is what it is all about and experiencing new beers.
I still haven't decided what to brew, but the yeast stir plate growler is sterilizing overnight, so will need to confirm my decision by the time I get home tomorrow to get out the right yeast for the starter.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (29/8/05)

Doc said:


> Go for it Weizeguy. Bring on the Sour Light.
> Variety is what it is all about and experiencing new beers.
> I still haven't decided what to brew, but the yeast stir plate growler is sterilizing overnight, so will need to confirm my decision by the time I get home tomorrow to get out the right yeast for the starter.
> 
> ...




How close does your Arrogant [email protected] go???

That would be nice


----------



## Trent (30/8/05)

I can tell you from experience that Wiez's AB clone wasnt far off the mark at all. tasting them side by side, it was a little sweeter than the real thing, I guess cause some DME was used in it, but if it was all grain, it would be just about spot on. Maybe I need to get the recipe off you Seth? Wouldnt be a bad addition at all to the xmas case, but I also tried his Berliner Wiesse, and that was top notch aswell, so we win either way
All the best
Trent


----------



## Linz (30/8/05)

I was wondering about Doc's AB clone??


----------



## Doc (30/8/05)

Mine was more hoppy that the real one Linz.
And I like my one better :lol:

Doc


----------



## Trent (31/8/05)

Oops :huh: 
Maybe I need to read better before I add replies...
T


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (6/9/05)

After much brain racking of what I should brew for the Xmas Case (which will also be may maiden AG brew) i've decided on an Australian Golden Ale which I found a recipe for.

Hopefully will be a good summer quaffing beer! :chug: B)


To be brewed on Sunday 18-Sep

Edit: Brew date


----------



## kungy (13/9/05)

Hi, Guys. Just wanting to bump this up to the top.

So is it decided upon 24 longnecks. I am putting a hypothetical out as well. I currently don't have enough beers in longnecks, i however a stack in 640 bottles. I plan to take care of this shortfall with a AG brew in the coming weeks, however i will only be able to fulfill my side of the bargain should the batch coming up not get infected or anything, and considering i brew relatively infrequently one bad batch stuffs me up big time.

So the issue is- is the Xmas Case closed as being 24 batches of longnecks
Can 640ml bottles be used as a backup, should i not have enough good beers in 750ml longnecks
Should 750ml longnecks be the expected and should my next batch not work out, I may be forced to pull out. I'm hoping that isn't the case. But time will tell.

Cheers

Will


----------



## Gough (13/9/05)

Personally Kungy I can't see a problem at all. I guess others may feel differently but I'd be surprised. 

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (13/9/05)

kungy said:


> Hi, Guys. Just wanting to bump this up to the top.
> 
> So is it decided upon 24 longnecks. I am putting a hypothetical out as well. I currently don't have enough beers in longnecks, i however a stack in 640 bottles. I plan to take care of this shortfall with a AG brew in the coming weeks, however i will only be able to fulfill my side of the bargain should the batch coming up not get infected or anything, and considering i brew relatively infrequently one bad batch stuffs me up big time.
> 
> ...



Mate, 750's are the go but no one is going to hunt you down if you deliver 640's out of a bad luck brew. Cross your fingers you don't get an infection and so will we. Otherwise don't sweat it.... It's Christmas. and 640's it will be


----------



## Borret (13/9/05)

Shawn you beat me by so much as a breath.. it's the fastest finger in the hunter here. The quick and the dead  

Again Kungy, It'll be fine


----------



## kungy (13/9/05)

Thanks for the quick response, i was hoping that i didn't have to pull out, and it appears i won't have to. 

Seems a AG Amarillo APA will be the go, with a stout and ESB as a backup. 

Will


----------



## Doc (13/9/05)

No probs Kungy. At least we will all know straight away which is your beer :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (15/9/05)

Bump.

A few people have decided what they are brewing. Has everyone else decided and have already got it underway? Any thoughts on the swap location/date?


SYDNEY (17)
Tim
Hopsta
Duff - *Kolsch*
Doc
Stuster
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld
Kungy
Berto
Linz - *IPA*
Redbeard
Beer Slayer
Stickler
PostModern
Quincy
am - *Australian Golden Ale*

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (5)
Gough
Weizguy
Borret
Shmick - *Australian Strong Ale*
Trent

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Unknown (1)
Jase


Cheers.


----------



## Tim (15/9/05)

Im going to brew a Newcastle brown style. I will only be making a partial, as i want to brew a double batch.

Edit, i will be brewing on Sept. 27


----------



## kungy (15/9/05)

AG Amarillo APA first, with a AG ESB and partial stout as backup

Will


----------



## Weizguy (22/9/05)

Fellas,

Lock me in, Eddie!   

I started the ag Berliner Weisse yesterday.
Talk about smelly. Talk about lark's vomit! The overnight acid rest, with 350g of previously prepared and frozen sour mash, was actively fermenting (lactic ferment) in the morning. I could smell it with the esky lid closed.

Just hope it's not too acidic. Should be great, though. All 24 litres of it. Hey, a bloke needs some refreshing Summer beer, and I thought I'd make in excess of the Xmas case requirements, so that I can look after myself too.

sour Seth out


----------



## Borret (22/9/05)

Weizguy said:


> Fellas,
> 
> Lock me in, Eddie!
> I started the ag Berliner Weisse yesterday.
> ...


The Berliner Weie sounds great Seth. Can't wait to taste it.  

Do we all get a sachet of woodruff syrup to go with it? :unsure: 

10-4 

Borret :blink:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/9/05)

You guys are certainly going to have a big time on the pi!  

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/9/05)

okie dokie, where to start.........

had a crack at my Xmas case which was also my first AG.

had 2 stuck sparges, both which required the whole mash to be pulled apart, so i'm planning on making a couple of adjustments to my mash tun, that will be this weekends job.

I also didn't yield quite enough, i reckon i've prob just got 18L if i'm lucky, most likely only 17L.

It is however fermenting nicely and i did learn some valuble lessons, like, when you have a new burner, maybe let it burn for 30 mins out in the open before you use it to brew, the fumes/smoke from the paint (on the ring which the kettle sits on) was a killer.

So i'll be adjusting my recipe slightly for a bigger batch and will jump back on the horse ASAP

P.S. I used the Gameco Wok Burner and was very happy with it and my kettle sit on it perfectly! Can't remember how long it took to bring wort to boil, my record keeping of the day went to s#@t after the 2nd stuck sparge.


----------



## Doc (22/9/05)

Sounds like a good learning brew am.
When I started I tried to improve/fix one item/process in each brew.
Sounds like you get one by default (paint off the burner) and two more that should be easy to fix (volume and manifold).
Hope the next one goes smoother.

I'm brewing my NSW Xmas case this weekend. It will be a Kolsch. 

Beers
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/9/05)

am

The stuck sparges may have been due to running off too quickly.

I'd aim for about 45 mins for your standard 23 litre batch. You may have compacted the bed in your haste? :unsure: 

Just keeps getting better from there. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/9/05)

I thought my run off was pretty slow, but then again it was my first so maybe it wasn't slow enough.

However, when i pulled the mash apart there was quite a bit of grain under the false bottom, but i did knock the tubing out (from false bottom to tap) when i was trying to unstick the stuck sparge, so it might have been then when the grain got under the false bottom.

The 2nd time was due to grain stuck in the tap.

I just went a bought some S/S mesh from a camping shop which i'll use to make some adjustments to the false bottom, to prevent anything getting through any small gaps where it might not sit completely flush in the tun.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/9/05)

am

If it's a round Phil's False bottom in your cooler the easiest thing to do is get a bit of 12mm racking hose and slice it straight down it's length. Then just form this around the circumference of the false bottom. Acts like a makeshift seal to keep the fines and grain bits out.

Sounds like you may have gotten a dose of Phloating Phil's I think.  

With mine I've got a bit of copper pipe in place of the regular plastic hose and barb. I've got a compression elbow in the middle of the false bottom. This holds everything down quite snugly and doesn't lift at all. 

That said you'll always get a small amount getting through into the boiler. No big deal and just comes out in the hot break I guess. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/9/05)

Hi Warren,

Its not a Phils Phalse bottom, but i will be taking your suggestion onboard with the racking tube. I reckon that will work great!

I'll look into the copper tubing too!

Cheers Warren! You have possibly saved me another brain-fart brew day


----------



## Weizguy (23/9/05)

Borret said:


> The Berliner Weie sounds great Seth. Can't wait to taste it.
> 
> Do we all get a sachet of woodruff syrup to go with it?
> 
> ...



...only if U buy it yourself :lol: 
...I'd suggest/prefer a jigger (45ml) of raspberry instead.

BYW, I'm compromising the accepted ideals on this one. Apparently you can only get this beer in 330ml bottles in Gemany, and U guys want it in 750 ml bottles? :lol: 

Seth out  

P.S. the beer is fermenting quite well ATM @ 18C


----------



## Borret (23/9/05)

Out of curiosity- What yeast are you using on it Seth, or are you relying soley on naturally occuring evils?

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/9/05)

Seth.

You should have been authentic. By all accounts the brewery add the syrups to the bottle now. How cool's that. Wonder if you can get a mixed slab of woodruff & raspberry? :beerbang: 

'Scuce the Mexican thread hijack NSW chappies. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (23/9/05)

Borret said:


> Out of curiosity- What yeast are you using on it Seth, or are you relying soley on naturally occuring evils?
> 
> Borret
> [post="78941"][/post]​



Good question Borret!

I have adapted my recipe from the one in BYO mag, a while back.
I've cultured some Wyeast German Ale (W1007) and pitched it.

Don't worry, I'm not brewing a lambic. The end result will be a dry, sour but neutral-tasting, very pale wheat beer, of about 2.5% alcohol. Great for Boxing Day breakfast.
I'll soon find out what the NSW comp judges have to say about it.
Keith (the malt/hop pig) from the lhbs quite enjoys it. In fact, the only negative comment I got was from a wheat farmer who started that it smelled like a pile of rotting wheat. Yep, that'd be the lactobacillus!...and it's meant to be like that.

Seth  

BTW Cool pix, Warren. However, I'll let the other Xmas case brewers decide if they want to add syrup. Maybe they'll pour 3 glasses out of the 750ml bottle: 1 plain, 1 woodruff and 1 raspberry? or maybe fruit juice?


----------



## Gough (30/9/05)

Brewing my planned beer for the Xmas case tomorrow all things being equal. It is an 'Amber Ale' style; well it loosely fits what seems a 'loose' category. I've brewed a simialr recipe twice before and it has always been a really tasty but still easy drinking brew. Hope it goes well and that everyone likes it.  Here's the planned recipe:

Recipe: Sarah's Amber Ale III
Brewer: Shawn 
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Amber Ale


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 31.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 21.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type %
or 
IBU
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain
79.2 %
0.55 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain
10.9 %
0.30 kg TF Crystal (145.8 EBC) Grain 5.9
%
0.10 kg JWM Dark Crystal (221.0 EBC) Grain 2.0
%
0.10 kg JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.0
%
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.80%] (60 min) Hops
19.9 
IBU
20.00 gm Williamette [4.90%] (30 min) Hops 8.5
IBU
30.00 gm Williamette [4.90%] (10 min) Hops 6.0
IBU
20.00 gm Williamette [4.90%] (1 min) Hops 0.5
IBU
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale


Shawn.


----------



## shmick (30/9/05)

I'll be brewing a strong ale for the Xmas case this w/e also.

Based on previous batches, I wouldn't say it's an easy drinking beer - more like a meal in a glass.  
Most (non-brewing) people that have tried it were amazed at the malt flavours but I've also had a few spit it on floor in disgust (bunch of girl's blouses :angry: ).
My favourite anyway. :chug:


----------



## Gough (30/9/05)

Good luck with the brewday Shmick. Love a good meaty brew  Look forward to tasting it.

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (30/9/05)

I'ts looking like i wont get a chance to brew till late october...maybe early november. Is this a problem.? 
i hope not... i definately dont want mine to be the last of the longnecks consumed for the christmas case.. i dont think i'm at that standard.

is everyone planning to drink the case over the christmas period.. or savour them for the summer months ahead...?


----------



## PostModern (30/9/05)

I'll be sharing Christmas dinner with my Toohey's Red swilling brother, so I might be savouring the case over the following week/s rather than see some of it go down his philistine neck.

I'm thinking of brewing an English brown ale or a Porter.


----------



## Borret (30/9/05)

KoNG said:


> I'ts looking like i wont get a chance to brew till late october...maybe early november. Is this a problem.?
> i hope not... i definately dont want mine to be the last of the longnecks consumed for the christmas case.. i dont think i'm at that standard.
> 
> is everyone planning to drink the case over the christmas period.. or savour them for the summer months ahead...?
> [post="80419"][/post]​



I'm sure if you mark it coopers style with the 'best after' date it won't be a problem.  I for one will take a while to get through them.

I too may be in the same boat as I have had no finished brews come out of the crazy eyes AG beer factory yet and don't really wnat to give away all of teh first one. I am toying with the idea of brewing an English mild/brown myself for the case in a couple of weeks time. Still not definate yet

Borret


----------



## shmick (5/10/05)

The Xmas brew's chugging away in the fermentor but it's a little different than expected.
In the true brewer's tradition I had to fiddle the recipe and substituted some crystal wheat for standard wheat so it's now a little darker - closer to a porter.
I also contiuous sparged instead of batch sparged and got a higher OG.
OG 1.078, 35 EBC & 51 IBU's.
:chug:


----------



## Stuster (5/10/05)

My Christmas beer is also chugging away at the mo, a fairly plain best bitter. Only fairly recently moved to AG so wanted to produce something with a simple grain bill.

I am planning to enjoy them over the summer. It will be so nice to have such a wide selection of beers to enjoy. So go ahead and make the beers when you can KoNg.

Sounds like a stonker shmick, looking forward to it.

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Hopsta (5/10/05)

Do we have a drop off point and final date for these cases yet?


----------



## Doc (5/10/05)

*Update*
Duff previously offered his place as a drop off point from memory, so that would work well for North and NorthWestern suburbs of Sydney.
Anyone in the South got space as a drop off point ?
For the Newcastle boys, do you think Marks Homebrew shop would mind being a drop off point ? Then we just need to bring up enough of each from Sydney to fill the cases and bring back the Newcastle area entries.
For Bathurst (PoL) are you coming through Sydney before the end of Nov, so we could co-ordinate something ?

I really think we need to have the cases dropped off, repacked and ready by the end of November. Lets put a line in the sand and say *Nov 26*

Thoughts ????

Doc

SYDNEY (17)
Tim - *Newcastle Brown*
Hopsta
Duff - *Kolsch* Drop off point for Sydney ??
Doc - *Kolsch*
Stuster - *Best Bitter*
KoNG
Nifty
Homebrewworld
Kungy - *Amarillo APA*
Berto
Linz - *IPA*
Redbeard
Beer Slayer
Stickler
PostModern - *English brown ale or a Porter*
Quincy
am - *Australian Golden Ale*

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (5)
Gough - *Sarah's Amber Ale III*
Weizguy - *Berliner Weisse*
Borret
Shmick - *Australian Strong Ale*
Trent

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Unknown (1)
Jase


----------



## Hopsta (5/10/05)

Yeh im happy with that date, what suburb does Duff live in?


----------



## Doc (5/10/05)

Hopsta said:


> Yeh im happy with that date, what suburb does Duff live in?
> [post="81234"][/post]​


Baulkham Hills.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hopsta (5/10/05)

[/quote]
Baulkham Hills.

Beers,
Doc
[post="81239"][/post]​[/quote]

Too easy


----------



## Gough (5/10/05)

Date sounds good to me Doc. I'll have a talk to Mark about it but can't see too much of a problem. If by some chance there is I'm sure we can organise an alternate venue  As for your idea of bringing beer from Sydney, can you either post or PM me with your plan and if you like I'll organise the rest of the Newcastle crew to make sure we're ready and get back to you?

Shawn.


----------



## Hopsta (5/10/05)

One thing i need to confirm. I have looked around and am unable to get a hold of 750ml Glass crown seal bottles (i usually keg). But i am willing to buy a bunch of new 750ml plastic bottles for the xmas case, is this ok? Because i remember reading back on this thread some people weren't happy with plastic so if this is going to be a problem with everyone i may have to pull out? 

Let me know......

Cheers,
Hopsta


----------



## Borret (5/10/05)

Doc,

You just sound like your keen for an excuse to visit Marks again. 

The date seams OK. I still need to pull my finger out but I should be getting my grain bill for the 'mild' tommorow at this stage to brew very shortly. So you can probably slate that in too. 

Failing a Marks visit and if someone from Sydney is offering to come up to Newy and do the swap and wants to cut 45 mins off the trip then I could offer my residence as a changeover point in conjunction with a marks collection (if that makes sense) I'm easy either way. Shmick might be a better option for the same routine as a central coastite frequenting newcastle daily..
I shall wait to be organised by uncle gough 

Hopsta... no matter how you pack it... it's still gunna be beer. I'm fine if you can only get plastic.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Stuster (5/10/05)

hopsta, you could always take a buy a few tasty beers in longnecks?

plastic is fine with me but others may have different ideas.


----------



## Doc (5/10/05)

Hopsta said:


> One thing i need to confirm. I have looked around and am unable to get a hold of 750ml Glass crown seal bottles (i usually keg). But i am willing to buy a bunch of new 750ml plastic bottles for the xmas case, is this ok? Because i remember reading back on this thread some people weren't happy with plastic so if this is going to be a problem with everyone i may have to pull out?
> 
> Let me know......
> 
> ...



Hopsta, I should be able to sort you out with bottles, as long as I get the empties back after you've drunk your Xmas case.



Borret said:


> Doc,
> 
> You just sound like your keen for an excuse to visit Marks again.
> 
> ...



Borret, that sounds like a cunning plan. I have extended family in Umina that we visit to go to the beach with quite often. I could combine the two for a family day out and do the swap over. 

Doc


----------



## berto (5/10/05)

Hey guys, 
Havent been round too much lately. Ill be looking at having a crack at a wheat beer of sorts. Something you can put away easily in the summer months. Ive done some large partials, so looking to go AG with this one. I might try for a little bit of a malt overtone in it, not sure. If its there i think ill try and keep it quite mellow and light. 

Any other suggestions on something to try in it?


----------



## Hopsta (5/10/05)

Doc said:


> Hopsta said:
> 
> 
> > One thing i need to confirm. I have looked around and am unable to get a hold of 750ml Glass crown seal bottles (i usually keg). But i am willing to buy a bunch of new 750ml plastic bottles for the xmas case, is this ok? Because i remember reading back on this thread some people weren't happy with plastic so if this is going to be a problem with everyone i may have to pull out?
> ...




Sweet! Didnt want to be the only one with crappy plastic bottles! Cheers Doc i'll PM you to arrange.


----------



## redbeard (6/10/05)

Im currently brewing an apa type beer. sortof. whatever, its close. I found my longnecks in a back alley behind some commercial offices near where i live. hence they will have some strange but familar labels on them. assorted. i will wash them. i promise. beach sounds good doc. why does google ads say play golf at terry hills & cruise sydney harbour ? are they reading my mind ??? mmm Smilies enabled.


----------



## Stuster (6/10/05)

Berto, my vote is to keep it simple for a wheat beer and just let the yeast do the work. if you go for some malt though that'd be interesting to try too. a dunkel?

stuart


----------



## Duff (6/10/05)

Plenty of floor space in the garage so still is fine for distribution point. Drop them off, have a beer and I'll sort them into batches.

Cheers.


----------



## shmick (6/10/05)

I've got no probs re a swap point 1/2 way to Newcastle.
I'm about 10 mins from the freeway near Wyong ( a good 45 mins from Umina though  ).

I'll check with the guy I get a lift to work with but it should be ok.
Three of us travel in a mazda 121 so it might take a couple of trips  

If Mark agrees to be the collection point it would work out well.
I'd rather not have cartons stacked up in my office at work. I'd probably sit there all day salivating and there would be a good chance a few would go missing h34r: .

Cut off date is ok.
We can do the swap just after (confirm time and date closer to the event).


----------



## Borret (6/10/05)

Shmick,

I should be able to deliver mine to your place to reduce your freight as I work nearby. Could perhaps help with freight of some of the others from Marks depending on timing of my visits up there.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## KoNG (6/10/05)

Cut off sounds fine (i think)... and i'm fine to get my brews to Duff.
i'm off on holidays for 2 weeks next week, so that eats into brewing time. I havent put down my planned _Benchong Pale Ale _as yet, but should get a chance when i get back B) . If things dont go to plan i have a Duvel being assulted h34r: by Wyeast 1388 at the moment... i will put that in.
Both are partials :beer:


----------



## shmick (6/10/05)

Borret said:


> Shmick,
> 
> I should be able to deliver mine to your place to reduce your freight as I work nearby. Could perhaps help with freight of some of the others from Marks depending on timing of my visits up there.
> 
> ...



Fine with me Borret - good chance to catch up if we can get the timing right.

BTW my 'transport' works just around the corner from Mark's, so picking up from there isn't a problem - squeezing them all into a small (toy) car and peddling down the freeway will be interesting.


----------



## Doc (7/10/05)

Here is the plan with all items up to #6 to occur around Nov 26.

*1.* PoL is will be delivering to Linz.
*2.* Aparently *Beerslayer *(in Bexley) is cool to be a drop off point, so all the Southern and SouthWestern guys get their entries to Beerslayer.
*3.* All the Northern and NorthWestern guys get their entries to *Duff* (Baulkham Hills).
*4.* All the Central Coast/Newcastle guys get their entries to *Shmicks *(maybe via Marks Homebrew).
*5.* Someone will need to do a run from Beerslayers to Duffs.
*6.* I'll help Duff assemble the majority of the cases, then do a run with the appropriate number of entries to Borret and assemble the Central Coast/Newcastle entries, returning to Duff's with the Central Coast/Newcastle entries to complete the cases at Duff's.
*7.* Then the Northern and NorthWestern guys can pickup from Duff and a dropoff needs to be made back to Beerslayer for the Southern and SouthWestern guys.
*8.* We all enjoy our NSW Xmas Case.

Sound like a plan ?

Doc

Updated for locations and change from Borret to Shmick as the CC/Newie drop off point.


----------



## Borret (7/10/05)

Doc,
as per above shmicks place is alot closer again (1/2 hr) to you than mine and he works near Marks so 'beer logisitcs' might be easier through him. Failing that I don't mind doing something depending on our timing but the former makes more sense. 
Keith (from Marks, who I know will read this cause he's a sly and anonymous lurker  ) said they don't mind helping out as suggested ..... but..... will require a one bottle levy from the newcastle guys :lol: Sounds fair to me.

Borret


----------



## Doc (7/10/05)

Sounds good Borret. 
Updates/edit made to previous post.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (7/10/05)

Doc said:


> *5.* Someone will need to do a run from Beerslayers to Duffs.
> 
> [post="81510"][/post]​



I may be able to help out there as well, as I work in the south west (Camden). Travel up and down each day so will be able to transport a few cases.

Cheers.


Edit: Maybe not if it's near Peakhurst! Perhaps an organised drop off point somewhere along the way for the southerners would be fine.


----------



## Doc (7/10/05)

BeerSlayer is at Bexley which is near Arncliffe.
Does that make a difference Duff ?

Doc


----------



## Linz (8/10/05)

B4.1 S/W guys(??) get beer to Linz
1. PoL is will be delivering to Linz. Then doing run to Bexley
2. Aparently Beerslayer (in Bexley) is cool to be a drop off point, so all the Southern and SouthWestern guys get their entries to Beerslayer.
3. All the Northern and NorthWestern guys get their entries to Duff (Baulkham Hills).
4. All the Central Coast/Newcastle guys get their entries to Shmicks (maybe via Marks Homebrew).


5. Someone will need to do a run from Beerslayers to Duffs. *DONE by me, dont ask!!*




6. I'll help Duff assemble the majority of the cases, then do a run with the appropriate number of entries to Borret and assemble the Central Coast/Newcastle entries, returning to Duff's with the Central Coast/Newcastle entries to complete the cases at Duff's.
7. Then the Northern and NorthWestern guys can pickup from Duff and a dropoff needs to be made back to Beerslayer for the Southern and SouthWestern guys.
8. We all enjoy our NSW Xmas Case.


----------



## Stickler (8/10/05)

Hey guys all sounds great, it's amazing what can be achieved when a group of brilliant minds come together.....especially when there's sweet liquor involved. I am more than happy to help with sorting or whatever else needs doing, just let me know.

For the record my beer is what I'm hoping to be a porter style. I was gonna do a partial mash - I have tried my hand at a couple with ok results - but the hbs guy talked me out of it (for this style) so it's a kit and bits with some steeped chocolate grain and some fuggles added. Apologies if it's a bit boring but I wanted to make sure I made something well within my capabilities (11th brew to date) and I knew would taste ok. Anyhoo it's fermenting away nicely and should be bottled within a couple of weeks. I'm really looking forward to trying everybody else's beers.

Cheers


----------



## Duff (8/10/05)

Linz said:


> 5. Someone will need to do a run from Beerslayers to Duffs. *DONE by me, dont ask!!*
> 
> 
> [post="81653"][/post]​



Well I guess that's sorted then :lol: 

Just bottled mine. OG: 1.050 FG 1.008 over 80% attenuation with the WLP029. Should be a good beer so am brewing another today along with an Australian Ale.

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (8/10/05)

Guys...
this may have been covered earlier, but i'll ask anyway.
whats the protocol with labeling? are we all following a similar code or what..?? what happens?
are we just labeling the crown seal with our 'handle''.? or is something else used.???


----------



## Doc (8/10/05)

Anyway you want KoNG.
Preferrably with your name on it somewhere so we know it is yours.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (8/10/05)

Also, anyone in the East that cant get over to Bexley or Baulkham Hills ; sing out and I can swing by a move it for you...


----------



## Jase (9/10/05)

Doc said:


> Unknown (1)
> Jase
> [post="81230"][/post]​




Hi There,

I'm under the Sydney column. Will drop off at Linz's. Is it ok if I do a Cascade APA, not quite at the stage of AG, so I'll do a fresh wort kit, if okay???????

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## redbeard (9/10/05)

sounds fine by me jase.


----------



## Borret (15/10/05)

Well my third AG child.... the Christmas Case MILD..... has finally been brewed. Fingers crossed it's a goodun' for all your sakes. 
Looking good so far.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (17/10/05)

Xmas Case brew has been brewed!

And the best part so far is that, brew day (AG #2) went without a hitch!

And I did yield enough this time for the Xmas case  

Was surprised to have a small boilover out of a 50L vessel.
Now to find about 6 more longnecks  


Was a great day over all especially as I had my first AG on tap!
(Thanx Ross for the tips on extra quick carbonation! :beer: )


----------



## nifty (17/10/05)

Bottled mine yesterday, an aussie pale ale sort of..

Tastes pretty good out of the fermenter, nice colour. Looking forward to tasting it again in a couple of weeks.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Weizguy (17/10/05)

Just about ready to bottle the Berliner/Medowie weisse... Next cuppla days anyhow.

Hope it's OK to break the rules by using 800ml bottles rather than the standard 750 ml. My brother has a lot of VB longys, you see. Prefers them to mine, and all! :blink: 

Will be bottled with 2 litres of the unfermented brew (_speise_, as the Germans call it).

Party on. I'm starting to become thirsty. :chug: 

update by Seth


----------



## PostModern (17/10/05)

I'm brewing a brown porter tonight. How many bottles do we need again?


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

There are 24 of us, so 23 will be beers from others and the 24th will be yours.
Two cases worth Pomo. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pint of lager (17/10/05)

Brewed mine about 6 weeks ago and bottled it on Friday.


----------



## Gough (17/10/05)

Bottling mine this week. Sitting in cc at the moment. 24 longnecks it is then...

Ho, ho, ho...

Shawn.


----------



## PostModern (17/10/05)

24 longnecks, no probs. Mine will be 800ml bottles as well.


----------



## PostModern (18/10/05)

Currently brewing my Xmas porter. Hope it matures enough by Chrissy 

It is a touch darker than I calculated in ProMash. Must be that my crystal is darker than I thought.


----------



## Stuster (18/10/05)

Just bottled my Christmas number, an English bitter. Tasted good out of the fermenter. But I really hate bottling. If only my apartment had the space for a big fridge with lots of kegs. Maybe the kids don't need a room really.


----------



## Doc (24/10/05)

Here is the plan with all items up to #6 to occur around Nov 26.

*1.* PoL is will be delivering to Linz.
*2.* Aparently *Beerslayer *(in Bexley) is cool to be a drop off point, so all the Southern and SouthWestern guys get their entries to Beerslayer.
*3.* All the Northern and NorthWestern guys get their entries to *Duff* (Baulkham Hills).
*4.* All the Central Coast/Newcastle guys get their entries to *Shmicks *(maybe via Marks Homebrew).
*5.* Someone will need to do a run from Beerslayers to Duffs. Duff maybe good to do this as he goes from North Western to Southern suburbs and return daily.
*6.* I'll help Duff assemble the majority of the cases, then do a run with the appropriate number of entries to Shmicks and assemble the Central Coast/Newcastle entries, returning to Duff's with the Central Coast/Newcastle entries to complete the cases at Duff's for all those south of the Central Coast.
*7.* Then the Northern and NorthWestern guys can pickup from Duff and a dropoff needs to be made back to Beerslayer for the Southern and SouthWestern guys.
*8.* Central Coast/Newcastle guys pickup from Shmick or Marks Home Brew or somewhere else that works as a central point.
*9.* We all enjoy our NSW Xmas Case.

Sound like a plan ?

Doc

Edit: Re-confirmation of drop offs/pickups.


----------



## Doc (24/10/05)

*Update - Who's locked in what brews. Most entrants have brewed and locked in their brews. A few have brewed and are currently mystery brews.*

SYDNEY (18)
Tim - *Newcastle Brown*
Hopsta
Duff - *Kolsch* _DROP OFF FOR NW Sydney_
Doc - *Kolsch*
Stuster - *Best Bitter*
KoNG
Nifty - *Aussie Pale Ale*
Homebrewworld
Kungy - *Amarillo APA*
Berto - *Wheat*
Linz - *IPA*
Redbeard - *APA*
Beer Slayer _DROP OFF for South/SouthWestern Sydney_
Stickler - *Porter Style*
PostModern - *Xmas Porter/Brown Porter*
Quincy
am - *Australian Golden Ale*
Jase - *Cascade APA*

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (5)
Gough - *Sarah's Amber Ale III*
Weizguy - *Berliner/Medowie weisse*
Borret - *Mild*
Shmick - *Australian Strong Ale* _DROP OFF for C.Coast/Newcastle_
Trent

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (24/10/05)

good luck doc.looks like a bit of work ahead of you.here i am still waiting for nt feed back.

cheers
big d


----------



## Gough (24/10/05)

Good timing there Doc  Thanks for sorting it all out. I just finished bottling my Amber Ale for the Xmas case right then so it is all ready to go. 24 bottles, correct? 

I'll double check with Mark at Mark's Homebrewing for the Newcastle/Medowie (I'm lookin' at you Weiz  ) brewers and report back if it is OK to use his shop as a drop off point for Shmick to collect. Borret has already been in touch with Mark and it would appear to be fine, but I'll confirm the plans here tomorrow night. Thanks Shmick for enabling the transfer of beer from Newcastle to the CC and back  Top work.

Looking forward to all the beers. Hope my Amber Ale drinks as well as its amber ancestors...  

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (25/10/05)

OK, just double checked with Mark and Newcastle/Hunter area brewers who are participating in the case can drop their beers to his shop a couple of days in advance of the due date. My understanding is that Shmick will collect them from there and transport them to the Central Coast and bring back the sorted cases to the shop. Is this right Shmick?? Might be a nice touch to add an extra bottle for Shmick and Mark if possible. Services rendered 'n all that  Thanks fellas.

I love it when a plan comes together... :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------



## Hopsta (25/10/05)

Doc said:


> *Update - Who's locked in what brews. Most entrants have brewed and locked in their brews. A few have brewed and are currently mystery brews.*
> 
> SYDNEY (18)
> Tim - *Newcastle Brown*
> ...



My contribution will be an American Brown Ale, my AG setup is not yet finished so it will be a BIG partial.


----------



## Weizguy (25/10/05)

Gough said:


> <chopped>
> Might be a nice touch to add an extra bottle for Shmick and Mark if possible. Services rendered 'n all that  Thanks fellas.
> </chopped>
> :beerbang:
> ...


Schmick,

Would you prefer an extra Weizen or another Weisse?

Aaaah, I can prob spare one of each for the "carrier", and the same for the lhbs.

Seth out


----------



## shmick (25/10/05)

Thanks for the offer Weiz/Shawn but I'll pass any spares on to Doc - he is going a lot further out of his way than I am.
I'll throw an extra bottle in for Mark and Kieth though.

For the Novocastrians - if you could please get them to *Mark's by Monday (21/11)* I'll pick them up during the week (Tues or Wed). It gives me enough time to make a few trips if needed. If anyone has a prob pls let me know.

BTW bottled my efforts on Sat, got 5 points better attenuation than expected and it tasted great out of the fermenter. Be a shame to part with it now


----------



## redbeard (25/10/05)

Bottled mine today. smelled very nice. id forgotten how choreful washing bottles was.

beerslayer - when are u thinking of opening the storage facility for dropoffs ?


----------



## Linz (25/10/05)

I'll do the Beerslayer to Duff run.

Although Im not that far from Duff's place of work, in case of a hiccup(read..SWMBO)

POL/ Jase?.. when do I expect delivery??

Bottled mine last night. Aussie ale yeast does scrub the aromatics out of a beer!!(should've dry hopped!)

And I'll offer my services for moving the beers to bexley if anyone in the south/west/east needs(secure shipping, if you know what I mean!). Just drop us a PM(and NOT little Johnnie)

Beerz

Linz


----------



## Gough (25/10/05)

shmick said:


> Thanks for the offer Weiz/Shawn but I'll pass any spares on to Doc - he is going a lot further out of his way than I am.
> I'll throw an extra bottle in for Mark and Kieth though.
> 
> For the Novocastrians - if you could please get them to *Mark's by Monday (21/11)* I'll pick them up during the week (Tues or Wed). It gives me enough time to make a few trips if needed. If anyone has a prob pls let me know.
> ...




No probs Shmick, 21st it is. Thanks again for sorting it out. Your brew sounds good. Looking forward to tasting it, along with the others. 

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (25/10/05)

Kegged mine tonight. Tasting pretty damm good. 
Tried to squeeze a bit much into the keg and got a bit up the gas line. All cleaned out now and shouldn't pose a problem.

Doc


----------



## Tim (26/10/05)

I brewed mine in Sept, and bottled on the 10th Oct, so mine is good to go also.
Beerslayer, when can we start to drop off our contributions?


----------



## homebrewworld.com (26/10/05)

OK i will bottle my contribution v, soon.
*ROBUST PORTER*
I'll bump into Beerslayer at work tomorrow, so i'll put the wind up him re drop-offs etc. and get him to let us know .
Cheers for now,


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (26/10/05)

24xRecipe sheets still to be submitted with beer?


----------



## Doc (26/10/05)

am said:


> 24xRecipe sheets still to be submitted with beer?
> [post="85756"][/post]​



am, I think we will create a new topic where we can post recipes and discuss tasting notes for the Xmas Case beers.
Adding recipes in makes it harder to do the sorting.

Doc


----------



## Trent (26/10/05)

Hey guys
I will be doing a porter aswell. I brewed 2, and will be tasting em both side by side on the 19th or something and choosing the best, before getting them to Marks. Unfortunately, neither of them got the attenuation I was hoping for, but both still taste pretty good, so just a little less alcohol 
All the best, and thanks for all the organisation that has gone into this
Trent


----------



## beer slayer (27/10/05)

I will be doing an Amber ale. For those of you dropping off to me sorry I havent got back to you Im just sorting out my shifts at work to give you a date. I'll post a time and date shortly. 

Cheers
BS


----------



## PostModern (27/10/05)

Mine's a Brown Porter. Sure are a lot of them in the case 
Racked it yesterday and it tasted pretty nice. 

BS, I'll be dropping off to you as well. Will PM you for an address when you've set the date.

Cheers,
PoMo.


----------



## Duff (31/10/05)

NSW Brewers,

Regarding the drop off for northern Sydney, if you are only able to make it on a weekend then I will be around this weekend (5/6), next weekend (11/12), following (18 *a.m only*/19 *p.m only*) and all weekend 25/26 (deadline).

Weekdays I am normally gone by 6am and don't get home until around 6.30pm. If you have a problem in getting your case to me on the weekends listed above, send me a PM and we'll work something out during the week.

Cheers.


----------



## quincy (1/11/05)

Just got word that I will be in Indonesia for the next month on a work assignment. :angry: 
I was panning on doing my xmas brew this weekend but now all that has gone south  
With humble appologies to all, I will have to pull out  
Hope this doesn't stuff things up to much.

Cheers


----------



## Gough (1/11/05)

Bad luck Quincy.  

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (1/11/05)

Duff said:


> NSW Brewers,
> 
> Regarding the drop off for northern Sydney, if you are only able to make it on a weekend then I will be around this weekend (5/6), next weekend (11/12), following (18 *a.m only*/19 *p.m only*) and all weekend 25/26 (deadline).
> 
> ...



Duff.. looks like your weekend dates are a little out there (by a day)  

the only reason i noticed that was due to my next question... is the cutoff date the weekend of the 26/27..? or is the cutoff the actuall saturday of the 26th...?
i can probably do fairly early on sat 26th or midday(ish) on the 27th if that is an option.?

also what day/date are we picking up the swapped cases...? (thats probably been answered but i missed it...)

cheers/beers
KoNG


----------



## Duff (1/11/05)

KoNG said:


> Duff said:
> 
> 
> > NSW Brewers,
> ...



KoNG - Just have your beers to me by the 26th. I don't think anyone knows exactly yet when the final pick up will be, depends when Linz and Doc can do their respective runs north and south so we can sort.

Quincy - Unfortunate you won't be able to make it. Nothing in stock you could substitute?

If Quincy is out, do we all chip in one extra to cover, means each person will have two bottles of anothers brew, everyone different? Alternatively, does someone else add another brew to the total? I have a Vanilla Porter which I was going to bottle in the form of Docs Vanilla Bourbon Porter this weekend, only 20L though...

Ideas?


----------



## Hopsta (1/11/05)

I dont mind chipping in an extra bottle, but i dont have another whole batch to contribute, i dont normally bottle em.


----------



## Doc (1/11/05)

I think it would be easiest if we got a substitute for Quincy. Anyone out there able to step up ?

Doc


----------



## Gough (1/11/05)

Yep, surely we can find someone out there to step up. Contributing a whole other case is impractical for most of us, and getting 2 of one and one of everyone elses will make the divvying up process a PITA... Let's see if we can find someone...

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (1/11/05)

There must be someone else. There are 30 votes in the poll yet only 24 that were in the AHB Xmas Case.
So speak up the other 6 lurkers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (1/11/05)

Doc,
Sorry if I state the obvious but at this stage any regulars who aren't part of this case wouldn't bother reading this thread. Perhaps start a new thread to the effect of " NSW Xmas case replacement entry required" etc etc. and you might have some luck

Sorry to hear you can't make it quincy, must be a dissapointment for youas well as us. (no I'm not tryig to rub it in)

Failing that one of us could muster up a mate who brew that doesn't necessarily post here if that's within the rules. I have 1 or 2 that may be interested in the event of no AHB members going in

Just sampled the mild out of secondary and it's looking the business. Full of tasty roasty goodness.

Borret


----------



## Duff (1/11/05)

How about it Gerard? I'll loan you the bottles....


----------



## Doc (1/11/05)

Damm, if Gerard was still at Paddy's he maybe could have done us a keggy of Pilsener each :lol:

Doc


----------



## Linz (1/11/05)

Is pumpy in...just checkin...and I know he has a batch or two too


----------



## Linz (1/11/05)

yup NO Pump..I'll give him a tingle in the morn...


----------



## shmick (2/11/05)

Doc,

To help with your Northern run planning...

At this stage I'll be available:

Sat 26/11 all day
*Sun 27/11 all day*

Sat 3/12 before 3pm
Sun 4/12 all day

I'll have all the Newcastle batches ready for swap by 26/11.


Edit: Sun 27/11 now free. Minister for War & Finance has given me the all clear.


----------



## Doc (2/11/05)

Cheers Shmick,

I'm aiming for the morning of the Sun 27/11 (before 11am).
My fallback is Sun 4/12.

Dependancies are everyone getting theirs to Duff and us sorting them out ready for only the CC/Newie additions, and a couple of international visitors.
Will let you know in another week or two.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## berapnopod (7/11/05)

With apologies to Gough, I will submit a Witbier for the xmas case. I brewed yesterday and included an extra 20 litres of the wit. Turned out pretty well with an OG of 1.055 - a touch on the high side, but it does mean I got my efficiency into the high 80s 

Fermenters are bubbling away happily this morning.

Now, as I understand it, I have to get this to Bexley before the 26th of Nov, right? I can sort out the rest of the detail later, but just wanted to check the important deadline first.

Berp.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (7/11/05)

The Xmas case brews to be labelled in any particular manner?


----------



## Duff (7/11/05)

am said:


> The Xmas case brews to be labelled in any particular manner?
> [post="88801"][/post]​



It's however you wish to do it Sam. Just so we can differentiate between the beers when sorted.

Cheers.


----------



## Gerard_M (7/11/05)

> How about it Gerard? I'll loan you the bottles....
> Damm, if Gerard was still at Paddy's he maybe could have done us a keggy of Pilsener each



Sorry for the tardiness of my reply.

Simple answer I have no beer.

The biggest change in lifestyle around here hasn't been my new role as Stay-At-Home-Dad, it is the empty space in the fridge where my Keggy of Paddy's Pilz used to be.

I am currently drinking Coopers Vintage #2, but I am hanging out for some Pilz. I get the occasional 6 pack of samples from TD which go down very nicely. My gear will be installed this week & I might get a brew done on Thursday or next Monday. I have my 25l urn in getting overhauled at the moment, the bolts for my shelves were lost in the move, & am looking for a water filter Tuesday. The first brew I am doing is an Organic Pilz with some Powells Malt & Organic NZ Hallertau, then I will be doing The Firkin Bolter, can't wait for that one. You can never have enough Pils ,so I guess my usual Pilsner will follow & a Black Lager. I need to supply my Dad with beer (only black or dark beers) and have 4 kegs to play with.Once this is complete I will be putting together the counter pressure filler that has been sitting here for about 18 months. 

Put me down for X-Mass 2006
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## shmick (8/11/05)

am said:


> The Xmas case brews to be labelled in any particular manner?
> [post="88801"][/post]​



Maybe mark the top of the cap with name or initials using an indelible marker.
Will make it a lot easier to sort when you've got a bunch of bottles.


----------



## Duff (8/11/05)

shmick said:


> am said:
> 
> 
> > The Xmas case brews to be labelled in any particular manner?
> ...



Don't worry Shmick, SWMBO has 'thought it all out' and has a 'zone system' using 'masking tape' for a 'production line sort'... :blink:


----------



## Doc (8/11/05)

My labels are all designed ready to go.
Just need to print them out. 
Should be transferring my Xmas Case entry from keg to bottles this weekend or early next week.

So please put labels on the bottles if you can do it, otherwise a unique mark on the cap that identifies you and the beer so we now who's is who's and what it is without having to reference this thread. Otherwise, when people drink it, the reviews will be something like....


> Tonight I had the beer in the brown longneck with the white *A* on the cap. I think it was an ESB, but could also have passed for an Amber Ale. A nice drop. Who brewed it and what was it supposed to be ?



Beers,
Doc


----------



## shmick (8/11/05)

Duff said:


> [
> 
> Don't worry Shmick, SWMBO has 'thought it all out' and has a 'zone system' using 'masking tape' for a 'production line sort'... :blink:
> [post="88970"][/post]​



What, me worry???  

I'll be labelling the bottles also
I just find it easier to sort thru' a box of bottles by looking at the tops rather than lifting each and every bottle out and checking the labels.

Then again I've been told I over-analise things... or maybe I don't analise them enough... let me think about it some more... :blink:


----------



## berapnopod (8/11/05)

Perhaps just assign everyone a number from 1 to 24 to label the top of their bottles and have a reference chart on the website?

Other labels and fancy decoration then becomes nice but not necessary.

Berp.


----------



## Weizguy (8/11/05)

Doc said:


> My labels are all designed ready to go.
> Just need to print them out.
> Should be transferring my Xmas Case entry from keg to bottles this weekend or early next week.
> 
> ...



Doc,

Some (sour) brews will need no identification, of course, but for the sake of consistency...

By the way, are we all using carboard beer cartons, or styrofoam boxes ?
I'll have to check what I have at home.

Hmmm, maybe I should do some amateur carpentry for some old-style milk/ beer crates with a handle.  

One more Q: ...In the rare circumstance that a contributor's beer falls at the last post and is considered undrinkable, is it best that they withdraw from the Xmas case?
( or is it just my performance anxiety? )

Seth


----------



## KoNG (8/11/05)

Weizguy said:


> Doc,
> 
> Some (sour) brews will need no identification, of course, but for the sake of consistency...
> 
> ...



Seth i too may have some performance anxiety  ha ha
due to some issues with my kettle >> fermenter process... my pale came in a little under in the gravity stakes... and as such i am now entering a "mild" 
(but consider it usefull for those chrissy days when you need to jump in the car soon, but need a beer too...!!!)
Besides lacking a little body everything else seems A-OK.


As for the boxes/crates... would we not just get all the other beers back in what you delivered them in...? i was planning on 2 milk crates and just thought i'd get my goodies back in the same crates.
Not that i need or want them back as such. If milk crates are not suitable i can easily find something else.

Getting close to the swap... :super: 
excited KoNG


----------



## Stuster (8/11/05)

I dropped off my case last weekend and Duff told me to just drop off in whatever case/box you want and he will return them. Easy as.  

Pretty sure that mine isn't undrinkable but still have some performance anxiety. :blink: 

Stuart


----------



## kungy (8/11/05)

Too late for the numbering system. I just labelled my bottles ala "Twelve Caesars Brewery". Gosh i love Suetonius, so much quality naming material. Not really, i'm just not creative.

I'm going with the industry standard of ex milk crates. I got to you guys, i'm really looking forward to this. Its going to be awesome trying so many styles from brewers of varying backgrounds and using different techniques.

Will


----------



## redbeard (9/11/05)

Beerslayer - when u open for dropoffs ?


----------



## Weizguy (9/11/05)

I may have to "borrow" some milk crates. Just for the swap, of course,...and then return them. I don't use them normally, so I didn't even consider them. Should be cool, tho'.

I will test the weisse B4 I consign my beers, as it was smelling a bit funky at bottling (actually it was not the beer but the speise). Watcha gonna do though,...it _was_ a sour mash. Flavours should meld well by Chrissy.

I'd hate to disappoint anyone, so I intend not to!

Definitely be in for the Xmas case again next year. Maybe a Wit, if my recent Hoegaarden clone comes out fine.

Seth out


----------



## Borret (9/11/05)

I should be bottling the mild tomorrow night all things going to plan. I too am suffereing for performance anxiety but think it should be the goods. Not sure about packaging and labelling yet, the bottles will be 800ml's though.

I'm so keen to try out all your brews. Should be a hoot.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Doc (9/11/05)

I haven't tasted mine since I kegged it a couple of weeks ago and it got carbonated.
Just took a sample and it is good. All good.
In fact I'm going to have to restrain myself so that there is enough to bottle for the Xmas case. 
I really hope the Beergun and do the bottling job without losing carbonation or oxidising.

Beers,
Doc (with no performance anxiety yet).


----------



## berto (14/11/05)

Guys i just got home from a conference i was at for the last week. Put my brew on just before i left. Got home to find it sitting at 25 degrees. Every wheat i have done to this point has been at 20 or lower, normally 18. IM a little worried as to the quality of this. Its quite fruity now, and i had one like this before which turned quite bad. What is the concensus here. Do you want me to CC it for a bit and just submit? Or pull out now and avoid the humiliation of providing draino for everbody. 


Cheers, Rob


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (14/11/05)

chuck it in the case! it'll be all good


----------



## Gough (14/11/05)

Submit!! It might well be OK. If not, well we can all chalk it up to experience  

My $0.02

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (14/11/05)

The cases are starting to come in and I'm starting to find it hard not to keep heading out to the garage and looking at all the bottles  

Some very well thought out labels as well which look excellent, will definately have to rack the grey matter a bit to come up with something. If any of the northern area brewers are going next Monday night to the get together, bring your beers and I'll do a pick up there. Save you the extra trip.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (16/11/05)

Awesome Duff.

I'll be at the North Western Sydney Brewers meet on Monday and plan to have my Xmas Case with me for hand over.

For everyone else you have *10* days left to get you case to Duff's via any intermediate points (excpet the CC/Newie boys which from memory is the 23rd at Marks Home Brew).

Schmik, I'm planning on the 27th for the exchange at your joint.

Looking forward to getting stuck into the xmas case in about 2 weeks.

I'll start a new topic on the 26/27th so we can post recipes, reviews etc.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Borret (16/11/05)

Dropped mine off at Shmicks on the way home this arvo. Sorry to say my labelling won't quite be up to the standard of some but I have put 2 dozen something elses with the case that I will leave to your imagination. Will be a good to see what people think it's other use is. The IT guys may have a small headstart here...

But back to the case- I'm sure Shmick won't mind me comenting that I got a small tasting of his Xmas case brew while I was there and I must say it is something to look forward to. I'm thinking a definate must brew from my end. A damn fine drop. 

Now hanging out for pickup day.

Borret


----------



## Doc (16/11/05)

I think I can make a pretty accurate educated guess on what you have included as a Xmas Case Bonus Borrett 
It will make a welcome inclusion to the collection.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (16/11/05)

OK Doc,

Ive got mine, redbeards, Jase's and took control of POL's (and all is intact too, POL) this evening.

My understanding is that Beerslayer will be open for drop offs this Sat( after 10am), but PM him first to confirm.

I'll be doing a fly-by past Beer slayers place to collect and run up to Duffs.

If ANYONE on the S / S/W / E cant make it PM me with details and I'll get round to pick up.


Beerz

Linz


----------



## homebrewworld.com (16/11/05)

Good onya Linz !
BeerSlayer will have mine on Fri. only bottling the case on Wed  as its been cold conditioning. Anyway im looking forward to it all soon.
Cheers


----------



## redbeard (17/11/05)

Thanks for picking my case up Linz. Had a quick taste test tonight of one of my spare bottles. Still needs another week or 2 for better carbonation, presuming I got the bulk priming right. The taste wasnt quite what i was expecting. Not bad, just different. Am looking forward to the reviews ;-)


----------



## Stickler (17/11/05)

Hi All, can somebody PM me Beerslayer's address in Bexley?. I pm'd him myself but haven't received a reply and would like to drop the brew off on Saturday.

Have tasted my brew and I've decided it is an "old" not a porter. Therefore it shall be named "Stickler's Old".

cheers.


----------



## Hopsta (17/11/05)

I have some good news and some bad news......

Bad news is for the first time in 28 brews i have a bacterial infection, my xmas case brown ale smells like vinegar and is going down the drain. Of all the brews i have done why this one!!!! PITA!!!!

Good news is that i currently have a Belgian Golden Strong Ale in CC cube at the moment so this will be my replacement contribution. It wont be ready to bottle for another week though so you will need to allow a bit of time for it to condition properly, but at ~10% AV i cant imagine any of you will be too fussed.

I was really looking forward to letting this brew age for a while.... DOH! 
But it'll be great getting sample everyone brews cant wait!

Cheers,
Hopsta


----------



## Stuster (17/11/05)

Sounds like a yummy contribution Hopsta. Lucky for us that the brown got an infection. 

Sing with me
Twenty four bottles of beer on the wall
Twenty four bottles of beer

:beer:


----------



## Hopsta (17/11/05)

And if one of those bottles should purposely be poured there will be 23 bottles of beer on the wall!!!!


----------



## shmick (17/11/05)

Doc said:


> For everyone else you have *10* days left to get you case to Duff's via any intermediate points (excpet the CC/Newie boys which from memory is the 23rd at Marks Home Brew).
> 
> Schmik, I'm planning on the 27th for the exchange at your joint.
> 
> ...



Drop off for the Newcastle guys is *21/11 (Mon)*
I'll be picking them up Mon afternoon from Mark's as it's the only day I can get over there.
If anyone can't make it by then don't panic - let me know and I'll get my mate to pick them up before Fri.

Doc - 27/11 is still ok with me


----------



## Gough (17/11/05)

shmick said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > For everyone else you have *10* days left to get you case to Duff's via any intermediate points (excpet the CC/Newie boys which from memory is the 23rd at Marks Home Brew).
> ...



Thanks again Shmick  I'll make sure mine are there by Monday for you... I need some more room in the brew-cupboard anyway :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (17/11/05)

I'm trying to find some time to bottle tomorrow night... before heading to melbourne for 3 days.
if not, i will get it bottled tuesday night... either way will need some time to condition (i'll put my bottled date on the label)

KoNG


----------



## pint of lager (17/11/05)

Thanks Linz. They had lots of SMH in there. 

In hindsight, I should have labeled the crates with my name to make it easier on the sorters. All the bottles have a label on them as well as a lid code. The label isn't flash, but it does detail the recipe.

Sampled one the other day, it is a bit overcarbonated on pouring, cracked all the bottles to let some pressure off. Not exactly to style, balances to the hops rather than malt, but still a very nice drop. Am very pleased I have a 19 litre keg left over as well as half a dozen bottles.

On reciept, people may want to ease the head pressure again.


----------



## Tim (17/11/05)

Can someone please PM me beerslayers address? (i havent heard from him) I will be over bexley way on Sat afternoon to make my drop off!


----------



## Doc (17/11/05)

Tim said:


> Can someone please PM me beerslayers address? (i havent heard from him) I will be over bexley way on Sat afternoon to make my drop off!
> [post="91181"][/post]​



Linz should be able to help you out with his address and contact details when he comes online tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Tim (17/11/05)

Cheers,
Thanks Doc. Just noticed beer slayer is online now, i'll shoot him another PM.


----------



## beer slayer (17/11/05)

Hi guys

The drop off for Bexley is on Sat 19th between 10am and 3pm I can also make it in the morning a couple of days next week if that is also convenient. Just send a PM for address details or any other drop off times.

Cheers
:beer:


----------



## Weizguy (18/11/05)

G'day Xmas case contributors/ recipients,

I have a caveat for those who intend to consume their beers immediately or ASAP after receipt of the case.

For mine, at least, the weisse is still undercarbonated. As there was some indication that it might be a good beer (i.e light in alcohol and thirst-quenchingly sour) for Boxing day, I feel it prudent to advise that it's probably best left until then.

The flavour will improve in a weisse, according to BYO mag, up to 3 years, but that's just getting silly.
If the beer is too sour for your taste, you can always throw a dash of woodruff syrup, raspberry, blackcurrant, or other cordial in the glass to make a Berliner spritzer, to help you through it. This beer may be a challenging style for some tastebuds, so beware...

I'd appreciate if anyone else has suggestions for consumption of their beer, please advise before I start quaffing indiscriminately, too.

Cheers and Xmas beers.

Seth contributor


----------



## Gough (18/11/05)

Advice taken Weiz  Thanks for the heads up...

I assumed we'd be waiting till Xmas or thereabouts to drink the beers, but mine (Amber Ale) is pretty much ready to go for those that are extra keen. Has been in the bottle a few weeks already and the 'tester' I had a fortnight or so ago to see how it was going was well carbonated. I'll try another this weekend. It might improve a touch by Xmas, and like any bottle conditioned beer _should_ last quite a while, but at around 1050 og it won't get substantially better with age into the new year IMHO. Drink at will I guess is what I'm saying, although I'll keep mine until Xmas or thereabouts I think  

Shawn.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (18/11/05)

Looking forward the the weisse and the Amber Ale!

I'll be cracking my tester tonite, but i have a feeling it might need to sit a little while to allow the bitterness mellow out. I'll confirm after tonite (fingers crossed it carbonated ok)


----------



## nifty (18/11/05)

Mine's good to go. I had a few extra bots and have been testing them over the last couple of weeks. 

Thanks for the tips, looking forward to trying all the other brews.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Doc (18/11/05)

Mine will be ready to drink straight away too.
The bottles are soaking now. The beergun in sterilizing too.
About to have another taster from the keg. Hopefully there will be enough for 24 bottles 

Doc


----------



## Trent (18/11/05)

Oh well
At least if you've only got enough for 23 bottles Doc, seeings as you are doing the sorting, ya can just leave it out of your case. Actually, probably be smarter to leave it out of someone else's case! Just kidding, cause if I wasnt, it'd end up being MY case its left out of! ANyway, I am pretty sure mine will be good to go, I havent even got any testers left (due to a racking incident), but the one I did have tasted OK when I tried it 2 weeks ago. The labels I have on mine are just stickers with me name on em, couldnt be buggered writing out the recipe 24 times, so if anyone asks, I will just post it up in the new thread that Doc said he will put up for the comments, etc...
Looking forward to trying em all out
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tim (18/11/05)

My Brown ale has been ready to go for sometime, and has been in the bottle since Oct 12. I havn't tasted it from the bottle, but I made a double batch and kegged the other half, and it goes alright.
Looking forward to tasting everyone elses entries!


----------



## Doc (18/11/05)

Just tasted mine again and it is all good.
I do have another 12 litres of the same brew ready to be kegged if I run short.
All the labels are done also.
And a little extra for each case is almost ready too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (18/11/05)

Mine's ready to drink, had a few spare bottles which were consumed last weekend and it has come up great. Look forward to all the sampling :chug:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/11/05)

IT'S CONFIRMED.................................IMHO the bitterness is fine, not a punchy as the last one, good to drink straight away! :beerbang: 

I'm looking forward to some feedback/criticism as it's my 2nd AG and am keen to hear fellow, more experienced brewers opinions on how I could improve the recipe and/or method.

Cheers,
am


----------



## Borret (19/11/05)

Doc said:


> Just tasted mine again and it is all good.
> I do have another 12 litres of the same brew ready to be kegged if I run short.
> All the labels are done also.
> And a little extra for each case is almost ready too.
> ...



Ooooh :unsure: another Christmas case bonus. Looking forward to the case but the unknown is always gains due interest. Any hints........ Home made candy-canes perhaps 
Rest of the case is seems to be coming together as planned. Can't wait. :beerbang: 
Mine has been in bottle for a week and I will give it a small tester tonight to see how it's going. Being one of the lighter brews it should be good to go in a few weeks. I'm also looking forward to some feed back on my 3rd AG produce.  

Borret :beer:


----------



## Doc (19/11/05)

Borret said:


> Ooooh :unsure: another Christmas case bonus. Looking forward to the case but the unknown is always gains due interest. Any hints........ Home made candy-canes perhaps



I don't want to give anything away .......
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....

I hope you have a DVD ROM drive in your computer, or access to one.

Beers,
Doc


PS: I've tested it all on a Mac and it is all good too


----------



## Doc (19/11/05)

Oh, and anyone see a problem with this picture ?





A few less than required bottles <_< 

But have no fear. I have another 10 litres of the same brew that has been CC'ing for the last month in the lager fridge.

Dutifully finishing off a 3 gal keg right now so that I can keg it, carbonate it and still produce the goods for the Xmas Case.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (19/11/05)

I'll be bottling tomorrow. Best leave my porter for Xmas. Tastes great out of the fermenter and has been in secondary for a few months now, but still, for a porter, the older the better.

I am soooo looking forward to Xmas.


----------



## Tim (20/11/05)

Ok, I finally got my contributions to Beer Slayer yesterday. I was a bit later than I was expecting (~4pm), but left them with BS's son.
I had a bit of a hiccup and dropped two bottles, so I have included two bottled of my AG Vienna lager (probably a better beer IMHO) to make up the numbers.

After seeing Doc's labels, i suddenly reasilsed how pov mine are! (just texta on a blank label!).


----------



## Linz (20/11/05)

Tim said:


> After seeing Doc's labels, i suddenly reasilsed how pov mine are! (just texta on a blank label!).
> [post="91882"][/post]​




Mine has got my name on the lid and texta on masking tape......


----------



## Tim (20/11/05)

Linz said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing Doc's labels, i suddenly reasilsed how pov mine are! (just texta on a blank label!).
> ...



I suddenly dont feel so bad!


----------



## Trent (20/11/05)

My label is just pen on a blank sticker, I havent made a label for any beer before, but, am keen to start
Doc, where did you get the label paper, or is it just sticker paper? Do you print it up on your computer, or get it done on a colour photocopier (I heard that printer ink runs when wet)? I will have labels for next years one, be interesting to see some of the labels that come with this years beers, of course, nowhere near as interesting as tasting em all!
ALl the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (20/11/05)

My labels were done on normal printer paper on a high quality colour printer and then stuck on with a kids Bostik glue stick to make it easy for you to get them off to reuse the bottles.
The ink hasn't run at all, but I did make sure that the bottles were dry before putting the labels on.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

Great labels Doc - Guess that'll be my project for next week - If I get mine half as good, I'll be damn pleased


----------



## Doc (20/11/05)

Doc said:


> Oh, and anyone see a problem with this picture ?
> 
> View attachment 4854
> 
> ...



The 3 gal keg is finished, cleaned sterlised and refilled with the last 10 litres of that batch of Kolsch. Just finished the last 500mls from the CC fermenter and it is all good. No-one will miss out.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## redbeard (21/11/05)

i just used address labels in my ink jet printer. not as fancy as doc, but is more meticulous than me. 

tim, just print out your avatar 24 times & stick it on the bottles ;-)


----------



## beer slayer (21/11/05)

Tim 
got your case thanks, sorry I missed you had to go out. Thanks for the bottle of vienna


:beer: 
BS


----------



## Tim (21/11/05)

beer slayer said:


> Tim
> got your case thanks, sorry I missed you had to go out. Thanks for the bottle of vienna
> 
> 
> ...




No worries


----------



## Weizguy (21/11/05)

Me again...  

The main issue with the weisse was carbonation, as it was gassy, but should be spritzy!

Apart from that, U can choose to drink it young if you want, but it will improve with age.

I believe that the Newcastle pickup is today at Mark's shop. I have left some beer for the shop and the courier (each gets: 1 weisse, 1 weizen (from Nationals), and an Amarillo APA that is drinking exceptionally well IMHO).

...getting thirsty already! :beerbang: 

Seth out 

Edit: re labels - mine have a tiny handwritten sticker on the lid, stating : "Weizguy weisse".


----------



## Gough (21/11/05)

G'day all Xmas casers 

Got mine into Mark's drop off point today. Thanks again to Mark and Shmick for sorting the delivery out so easily. After reading Weiz' post I've realised I forgot a beer for Mark and Shmick the courier  - sorry fellas I'll sort you out with some Hellesbock on the return journey  

Looking forward to the case. I had some grand ideas for the labels, but I've just been too flat out to get my act into gear this year. The aptly named "Gough's Brewery 'Cleanskin' Amber Ale" has its cheapo tags on (label is too grand a term, hence the 'cleanskin' name...) and is ready for blastoff :lol: Had the last tester on the weekend. It is drinking nicely enough. A little on the malty side perhaps, but not too bad. Enjoy!  

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (21/11/05)

The friday night tester of the mild is prety much what I expected. It does taste quite young and will benefit from some time. To my relief there's no eveidence of bottling induced funkiness. 

So another that is probably drunk closer to christmas. :unsure: 

Gough, Nothin wrong with cleanskins. ......But how long did it take you to scrub the Sam II badge of the sides :lol: 

Enjoy

Borret


----------



## shmick (21/11/05)

I've confirmed with Mark I'll be doing the pick-up this afternoon.
He mentioned Weiz left a few samplers and I'll be dropping off a bottle of my own.
Mine's drinkable now but will improve with age.

Thanks guys for getting them in early.

Sounds like a good Xmas :chug:


----------



## Gough (21/11/05)

Borret said:


> Gough, Nothin wrong with cleanskins. ......But how long did it take you to scrub the Sam II badge of the sides :lol:
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



Shhhhhhhhh!!!! :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/05)

Damn you kids! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Linz (21/11/05)

OK....Take note those who were dropping off at beerslayers for my SATURDAY noon pick-up and delivery to Duffs.


Due to interference from the Dept of Corrective services(No, not the missus!!)....I'll be doing the pick up on FRIDAY evening(about 6pm).

I'll be delivering them to Duffs on Sat arvo about 4-5 pm...If its a hassle Duff..Let me know please


----------



## Duff (22/11/05)

Linz said:


> OK....Take note those who were dropping off at beerslayers for my SATURDAY noon pick-up and delivery to Duffs.
> 
> 
> Due to interference from the Dept of Corrective services(No, not the missus!!)....I'll be doing the pick up on FRIDAY evening(about 6pm).
> ...



No problem Linz, see you then.

KoNG, what are your plans for this weekend? Hopsta and PoMo are dropping theirs off, is there anyone else to expect besides the run from Doc?


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

Hey Duff,

Just been speaking to Linz. He should be out of his previous engagement around 3:30-4pm and then heading straight to your place.
Sounds like he'll be bringing about 9 participants entries.
I'll come over at the same time to help sort and pick up the cases for swapping on the CC on Sunday.

Please PM me your address and contact details.

So id KoNG looking like the only missing entry ? 

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (22/11/05)

Kong
If you leave it on your front verandah I can pick it up on my way past Thursday, & drop it at Duffs friday morning or Saturday arvo
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Hopsta (22/11/05)

I bottled my Belgian golden strong ale last night.... needless to say it will improve with age, i'll put the bottling date on the label so you dont get a flat beer. I know this style wont be conditioned to its full potential in time for xmas but due to an infection on my intended contribution(brown ale) this cant be helped. Duff i'll be at yours Saturday, hopefully around midday. Can you please PM me your address, Cheers.


----------



## Duff (22/11/05)

Just re-read the whole thread, Berto I see you are out near Windsor but haven't heard from you. Shoot me a PM for drop off details this weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## KoNG (22/11/05)

Sorry guys, had a long weekend down in melbourne  
its all hectic in KoNG world at the moment, been away the last 3 weekends, car needs work, we are moving on the weekend (which is also full of other engagements) so i really "had" no idea when i was going to get my crates to Duffs (which got bottled late friday night before flying out to melbourne) :huh: thursday night is looking best.

But it looks like Gerard may just save the Day...!!!

are you sure you are in the area Gerard..?
of course you will be paid handsomely with longnecks abundant.
will PM


----------



## Gerard_M (22/11/05)

Kong
No probs. I am delivering to Manly on Thursday, so I will pick up on the way back. I have a few drop offs in the Hills area fri arvo, so I can drop in at Duff's and see if he has any Bolter still on tap.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (22/11/05)

that would be great..... i will have them out waiting.
alterior motives too...... nice.!!!


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

I'm wanting to make sure we are on track for this weekend.
The ones I know about I've marked. The ones marked * ???? * I'm not sure about. I'm sure some of you have already dropped off to Duff. 
Please confirm.

Beers,
Doc

SYDNEY (18)
Tim - *Newcastle Brown* _ dropped off _
Hopsta _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
Duff - *Kolsch* _DROP OFF FOR NW Sydney_ _ dropped off _
Doc - *Kolsch* _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
Stuster - *Best Bitter* _ dropped off _
KoNG _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
Nifty - *Aussie Pale Ale* * ???? *
Homebrewworld _ dropped off _
Kungy - *Amarillo APA* * ???? *
Berto - *Wheat* * ???? *
Linz - *IPA*_ dropped off _
Redbeard - *APA* _ dropped off _
Beer Slayer _DROP OFF for South/SouthWestern Sydney_ _ dropped off _
Stickler - *Porter Style* * ???? *
PostModern - *Xmas Porter/Brown Porter* _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
berapnopod * ???? *
am - *Australian Golden Ale* * ???? *
Jase - *Cascade APA* _ dropped off __ dropped off _

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (5)
Gough - *Sarah's Amber Ale III* _ dropped off _
Weizguy - *Berliner/Medowie weisse* _ dropped off _
Borret - *Mild* _ dropped off _
Shmick - *Australian Strong Ale* _DROP OFF for C.Coast/Newcastle_ _ dropped off _
Trent _ dropped off _

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager _ dropped off _


----------



## Duff (22/11/05)

Doc said:


> I'm wanting to make sure we are on track for this weekend.
> The ones I know about I've marked. The ones marked * ???? * I'm not sure about. I'm sure some of you have already dropped off to Duff.
> Please confirm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

Thanks Duff.

So it is looking like the following are to confirm their dropoff point so their entries get to Duff by Saturday arvo:

*Berto
Stickler
berapnopod* 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (22/11/05)

Might pay to PM and Email them...Then send the 'Boys' around...


Hate to see the wheels fall off so close to the finishing line..

I do know that berapnopod has been waiting for his to ferment fully, should be close to the line....


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

Good idea Linz.

PM's sent.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Stickler (22/11/05)

I will be dropping my brew at Beer Slayer's place on thursday morning, have already arranged with him. Is this ok?


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

Yep, perfect.
Cheers Stickler.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (22/11/05)

Sweet


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

*UPDATE *

Only awaiting confirmation from 

Berto


Beers,
Doc

SYDNEY (18)
Tim - *Newcastle Brown* _ dropped off _
Hopsta _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
Duff - *Kolsch* _DROP OFF FOR NW Sydney_ _ dropped off _
Doc - *Kolsch* _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
Stuster - *Best Bitter* _ dropped off _
KoNG _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
Nifty - *Aussie Pale Ale* * Dropped off - Duff *
Homebrewworld _ dropped off _
Kungy - *Amarillo APA* * Dropped off - Duff *
Berto - *Wheat* * ???? * *Waiting to hear from him.*
Linz - *IPA*_ dropped off _
Redbeard - *APA* _ dropped off _
Beer Slayer _DROP OFF for South/SouthWestern Sydney_ _ dropped off _
Stickler - *Porter Style* * drop off Beerslayers Thurs *
PostModern - *Xmas Porter/Brown Porter* _ dropping off to Duff on Saturday arvo_
berapnopod * drop off Beerslayers before Friday arvo*
am - *Australian Golden Ale* * Dropped off - Duff *
Jase - *Cascade APA* _ dropped off __ dropped off _

NEWCASTLE/Central Coast (5)
Gough - *Sarah's Amber Ale III* _ dropped off _
Weizguy - *Berliner/Medowie weisse* _ dropped off _
Borret - *Mild* _ dropped off _
Shmick - *Australian Strong Ale* _DROP OFF for C.Coast/Newcastle_ _ dropped off _
Trent _ dropped off _

BATHURST (1)
Pint of Lager _ dropped off _
[post="92503"][/post]​


----------



## Stuster (23/11/05)

Bump. Berapnopod? Are you there? Xmas case???

:beer:


----------



## berapnopod (23/11/05)

Stuster said:


> Bump. Berapnopod? Are you there? Xmas case???
> 
> :beer:
> [post="92654"][/post]​



Yep, I'm here. I PM'd Doc, but since you asked...

I have a witbier which I'll be bottling tonight. Will get it to Beerslayer's before the end of the week.
I've been struggling with a stuck fermentation, but regular shaking seems to have brought the beast down finally.

Berp.


----------



## Stuster (23/11/05)

I've never had a wit so it'll be good to have a little taster. :chug: 

Hate those stuck ferments. :angry:


----------



## PostModern (23/11/05)

Just a quick note, my brew is a brown porter, not a Xmas porter. No spices.
Cya Saturday, Duff.


----------



## Duff (23/11/05)

PostModern said:


> Just a quick note, my brew is a brown porter, not a Xmas porter. No spices.
> Cya Saturday, Duff.
> [post="92675"][/post]​



Sounds good PoMo.

Just waiting on Berto to get back to me to confirm a drop off time. Over to you Berto....

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (23/11/05)

berapnopod said:


> Yep, I'm here. I PM'd Doc, but since you asked...
> 
> I have a witbier which I'll be bottling tonight. Will get it to Beerslayer's before the end of the week.
> I've been struggling with a stuck fermentation, but regular shaking seems to have brought the beast down finally.
> ...



Thanks Berapnopod.

Linz is planning on doing the pickup from BeerSlayers at 6pm on Friday night.
As long as it is there before then, then it is all good.

So only waiting on Berto.

Berto ???

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (23/11/05)

Duff... are you fine for Gerard to drop off for me...?
will he sort a time with you.? or would you like me to organise it.?

Doc.. my brew is... a Summer Ale


----------



## PostModern (23/11/05)

I got inspired seeing Doc's labels, so I decided for once to do something with my inspiration. That's right, I got off my lazy arse,looked around, found a contractor and got him to make up some labels for me. So far, they're looking great


----------



## Weizguy (23/11/05)

...and R we still gonna make a recipe section for the Xmas case brews?

Prob best to do one for all states inclusive, rather than individual states. That way, everyone can share the lurv,...and recipes.

For my purposes, I'd like to know what yeast was used, in case I get the urge to reculture.

My recipe is ready to go up, either as a .doc attachment or a regular posting.

Just say when.

Seth


----------



## Duff (23/11/05)

KoNG said:


> Duff... are you fine for Gerard to drop off for me...?
> will he sort a time with you.? or would you like me to organise it.?
> 
> Doc.. my brew is... a Summer Ale
> [post="92704"][/post]​



I spoke with Gerard yesterday KoNG and he is picking yours up tomorrow and dropping off at my place Friday afternoon. I'll pour a couple of Bolters for him on your behalf.

Doc, I've sent Berto an email so hopefully should hear back later today.

Cheers.


----------



## pint of lager (23/11/05)

Re the recipes and tasting comments, Doc said he would start a thread up when the cases are exchanged. I think one thread per state rather than a single thread for all states. The thread would get too big and cumbersome done countrywide. NSW has 24 for starters, then everyone makes a few posts about tasting comments, means the NSW thread will be around the 100 post mark.


----------



## KoNG (23/11/05)

i agree, i think i would prefer a NSW recipe thread... you can always head to the other states for a look if keen.

Duff, all sorted then! you can give Gerard "my" 24th bottle if that doesnt confuse things... and i wil sort him out some others when he next delivers.

getting close now..............


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (23/11/05)

I too think it would be better for a NSW recipe thread opposed to a nation wide thread. It will also be easier to find the recipes that directly relate to your case.


----------



## Doc (23/11/05)

PostModern said:


> I got inspired seeing Doc's labels, so I decided for once to do something with my inspiration. That's right, I got off my lazy arse,looked around, found a contractor and got him to make up some labels for me. So far, they're looking great
> 
> View attachment 4919
> 
> [post="92705"][/post]​



Ironically mine were done for me by a workmate, after he saw my ordinary 1st attempt :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (23/11/05)

PM received from Berto and beers dropped by Saturday. 

Houston, we are go for launch :beerbang: 

Here's a piccy of my label, one for all the golfers who will know this famous little bridge. Looking forward to it all.

Cheers.


----------



## Boozy the clown (23/11/05)

Noice label. How many case swaps happen each year? I'd like to get into the next one. Anyone keen for a Sugar Monster next time around?


----------



## PostModern (23/11/05)

Now that I've seen yours Duff, I'm going to have to get this guy to lift his game. Gimp master indeed!

I'm bottling tonight (don't worry 4 weeks is plenty of time for a PoMo porter) but I still have another day of the contractor's time for a new label.

I was thinking of taping the labels giving them like 110% coverage with clear tape so that condensation doesn't shrivel the paper. I think that laser ink will hold up to a bit of moisture, but not the paper. What have you guys done to attach them?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (23/11/05)

I've printed my labels on adhesive paper.

No probs in the fridge but will probably run once liquid/moisture gets on them.

I think hairspray might help, i've seen it being used as a sealant before but I can't remember what it was being used on.


----------



## KoNG (23/11/05)

PoMO has had an avatar change, wondered who the NEW xmas case person was..!! ha ha

my labels are fairly dodgy... just standard printer paper and black ink,
3 labels per A4 (landscape), wrapped right around the bottle and taped at the back..!
Sure to annoy after getting soggy in the fridge... sorry...
(lucky i only have to deal with one of them aswell)


----------



## Boozy the clown (23/11/05)

Sorry to be a pain in the arse, when is the next case swap? Once a year, twice or quarterly?


----------



## Boozy the clown (23/11/05)

yes well der to answer my own question, Xmas does only come once a year..


----------



## Stuster (23/11/05)

As far as I know Boozy, it's every year. But I'm sure you'll get some takers if you offer to organise another swap in another few months.  

Maybe Christmas will come more than once next year.


----------



## Gerard_M (23/11/05)

Sam- Hairspray works well if you want to preserve an autographed piece of clothing, so I can't see why it wouldn't work on a label.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Borret (23/11/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Sam- Hairspray works well if you want to preserve an autographed piece of clothing, so I can't see why it wouldn't work on a label.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="92807"][/post]​


I've never heard that before Gerard but I have heard of and used on ballpoint pen ink stains in clothes to get them out. You spray on and chuck straight in the wash and the solvents release the ink but are still washable themselves in water. For this reason I'd be wary of it on ink labels. The stuff is designed to be washed out of your hair with water (and soap) so I don't reckon it would hold up when put in your esky with a bag of ice.

Hairspray is used as a cheap fixative on pastel (chalk) drawings. It does yellow over time where the propper fixative doesn't so we were warned off it at uni. 

That's my boring and pointless info for the evening

Borret


----------



## Gough (23/11/05)

:lol: :lol: Whoever thought there'd be a series of posts about hairspray on an Aussie homebrew forum?  :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## Gerard_M (23/11/05)

Gough said:


> :lol: :lol: Whoever thought there'd be a series of posts about hairspray on an Aussie homebrew forum?  :lol:
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="92834"][/post]​



Whoever thought it would continue!

We used hair spray or laquer to preserve some items that were autographed for a charity auction. The tip actually came from a guy that was signing the shirt. As far as I know they are still in good shape.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (24/11/05)

Ok, no pressure, but I've got to be away from Duff's by 5pm Sat arvo with full Xmas Cases to transport to the CC on Sunday morning.

So please those guy dropping off to Duff, have it there by 4pm.

TIA,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (24/11/05)

I have KoNG's 2 crates here & will drop them at Duff's Fri arvo. The Champagne bottles are a nice touch.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (24/11/05)

Gerard_M said:


> I have KoNG's 2 crates here & will drop them at Duff's Fri arvo. The Champagne bottles are a nice touch.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="93106"][/post]​



Thanx heaps for that Gerard.. :super: 
i even left Gerard a little thankyou present of 2 Stella glasses (i have 6 and dont need them all) but it seems i cant give them away!! they were left on the porch.  

So thanx again...
and yeh... i always use champagne bottles, so i thought i'd do the same for the Xmas case... HOPE they werent to heavy big fella


----------



## berapnopod (25/11/05)

After a failed first bottling attempt on Wed night (forgot I didn't have any bottle caps - one of the problems of kegging all the time), I managed to bottle my wit yesterday morning and its now sitting at BeerSlayer's place.

Obviously you'll need to give the wit a couple of weeks (at least) to carbonate. But the beer is in! :beerbang: 

Berp.


----------



## beer slayer (25/11/05)

Doc

The southside is now all present and accounted for. Spoke to Linz this morning and he will be picking up from me this afternoon.

:beer: 
Beer Slayer


----------



## Doc (25/11/05)

beer slayer said:


> Doc
> 
> The southside is now all present and accounted for. Spoke to Linz this morning and he will be picking up from me this afternoon.
> 
> ...



Cheers Beer Slayer.

Linz hopes to be on his way to Duffs at 3:30pm tomorrow arvo from Eastwood. 

I got some of my Xmas brew into the remaining bottles from the second keg last nigh.
All labeled this morning.

All looking good.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (25/11/05)

Looks like we have the drop off all sorted and under control.

Time to plan getting the sorted cases back to the relevant parties.
I'll be bringing back the CC/Newie cases on Sunday arvo. Depending on what time I get back I may be able to drop them off to Duff Sunday night. 
Otherwise Monday night if that is good with Duff.

Maybe those that dropped theirs off at Duff would also like to pickup from there.

Linz are you able to do a reverse run to Beer Slayer from Duff's ? BeerSlayer are you cool to be a pickup point ?
Schmick, are you able to do a dropoff back to Marks Homebrew ? CC/Newie boys are you able to pickup from Marks HB ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (25/11/05)

I can definitely pick up from Mark's Doc, no worries. I'd reckon the others should be fine with that as well, although Borret may want to sort something out with Shmick direct as he works on the CC.

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (25/11/05)

Doc said:


> Looks like we have the drop off all sorted and under control.
> 
> Time to plan getting the sorted cases back to the relevant parties.
> I'll be bringing back the CC/Newie cases on Sunday arvo. Depending on what time I get back I may be able to drop them off to Duff Sunday night.
> ...



Doc,

Everything is ready for tomorrow, Gerard has dropped off KoNG's and the remainder are due around midday. I'll have most of the sort done by the time you and Linz get here. Monday night is no problem, if you want to meet halfway somewhere let me know. Sunday night is normally no good as I'm usually over 0.05 h34r: 

Linz, I can do the run with the southerners early next week and we can meet somewhere around Camden if you wish. Saves you doubling up the trip when I am down there every day.

For the others who have dropped off at my place, come and get them from Tuesday :chug: 

Cheers.


----------



## Borret (25/11/05)

Gough said:


> I can definitely pick up from Mark's Doc, no worries. I'd reckon the others should be fine with that as well, although Borret may want to sort something out with Shmick direct as he works on the CC.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...



Roja that. Will deal directly with shmick and pick up from his place. 

Hard to believe it's all come together so well. Fingers crossed the wheels don't fall of (or the bottom out of someones case  ) at the last.

Only a few more sleeps till christmas case :lol: 

10-4

Borret


----------



## Doc (26/11/05)

It is all happening.

Linz bought up the Southern entries, PoMo bought up his and a couple of other all got their to Duff today.

We've sorted the first five cases for the CC/Newie guys and I'll be getting those up to Schmick tommorrow. My wifes old Merc is loaded up and the tow bar took a chunk out of Duffs driveway when I left. Looks like I'll be down a son tomorrow, so hopefully I can fit them into my car so I can use the SatNav to find Schmicks tomorrow.

Depending on what time I get back from the CC tomorrow the remainder of the cases will be sorted tomorrow arvo or Monday night. Duff, Schmick and Linz will then courier them all back around to previous drop off points and participants.

A big thanks to Marks Home Brew, Schmick, Duff, BeerSlayer and Linz for being dropoffs and couriers etc and off course to all the participants for getting their enteries brewed and dropped off.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## beer slayer (26/11/05)

Doc 
all fine for the reverse drop at my end just let me know when

:beer: 
BS


----------



## Linz (27/11/05)

I can be at Duff's monday night if need be.. Just shoot me an SMS Doc if it's a goer...


----------



## Duff (27/11/05)

For all the brewers who dropped their cases off at my place, they are ready to be picked up. Send me a PM when you are ready to come around.

Cheers.

EDIT: And I should add a vote of thanks to Doc and Borret for the extras in each case.


----------



## berto (27/11/05)

When you all get your cases, wait and give mine time to prime. only bottled it on Friday night so 3 or 4 weeks should see it as being good for drinking. 
Thanks heaps to everyone organising it. Im sure theres a lot of effort that went into it all.


----------



## shmick (28/11/05)

Thanks for doing the big run on Sun Doc - good to put a face to a name  
Hope the drive back in the rain wasn't too miserable

I have the Newcastle cases packed and will drop them into Mark's Tues afternoon.
(Sorry guys - couldn't manage it today)

Borret - I'll keep yours at home ready for pick up. Any day this week is ok.

:chug:


----------



## Doc (28/11/05)

Cheers Shmick. Likewise on putting a face to the name.
The run back was very ordinary. Basically aqua-planned my way back down the F3 when traffic was moving. It was a pretty slow trip for most of it. 10 mins just to get across the Brooklyn bridge. All for a good cause though 

Doc


----------



## KoNG (28/11/05)

Big effort by all involved.!
again i am booked out for the next bunch of weekends, so i wil have to try a weeknight pick up if possible Duff..???
whats best for you.?
Anyone over nthn beaches, lower North shore or even eastern Suburbs... i can pick them up for you if need be.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Duff (28/11/05)

KoNG said:


> Big effort by all involved.!
> again i am booked out for the next bunch of weekends, so i wil have to try a weeknight pick up if possible Duff..???
> whats best for you.?
> Anyone over nthn beaches, lower North shore or even eastern Suburbs... i can pick them up for you if need be.
> ...



Any night, doesn't matter.

Linz is doing the pick up this afternoon for all the southern folk.

Cheers.


----------

